# Reparación Radio Valvular Philips BE-221-U



## merchechild (Ene 2, 2011)

Hola amigos soy nuevo en el Foro y no tengo mucha idea de manejarme en él todavía.
Soy Técnico especialista en Electrónica Industrial y ex-estudiante de Ingeniería Técnica Industrial, es decir, "No tengo ni idea de radios" pero si tengo las bases en esta pequeña gran disciplina derivada de la mecánica, (física al fin y al cabo), que es la electrónica.

Estoy intentando reparar una PHILIPS BE-221-U 35W, de forma completamente altruista para un amigo nostálgico que por el hecho de saber que soy de la profesión se piensa que soy la persona indicada para hacer funcionar su aparato.
Como yo soy del tipo de personas "machus ohmega", es decir buenazus y no cabronazus, pues no he tenido más remedio que aceptar el desinteresado trabajo.
Lo cierto es que tras quitar un montón de polvo (tierra diría yo) acumulado en el chasis y en los componentes, destruir el hogar de una familia de pobres e indefensas arañas y cambiar un par de resistencias abiertas, he conseguido que las válvulas arranquen y que se oiga cierto ruidillo por el altavoz. El sistema según está ahora es capaz de sintonizar un par de emisoras en AM supongo pero con muchos ruidos parásitos o interferencias. Ya he estado leyendo en la red los primeros auxilios o intervenciones que se deben hacer en casos de estos. Lo primero sustituir los condensadores dudosos, sí, pero el problema es que están en tan mal estado que no vienen reflejados sus valores (papeles de identificación perdidos, pinturas borradas etc, etc.)
Me gustaría cambiar los condensadores y comprobar que las resistencias que he sustituido son del valor adecuado para el funcionamiento del sistema. Para ello os pido, por favor, ayuda. Necesito el esquema con los valores de capacidad y resistencia de los componentes y toda la información de dicho esquema me pueda aportar. Yo soy incapaz de conseguirlo con los buscadores de internet. Por favor, si tenéis el esquema de dicho aparato o similar en el peor de los casos como  puede ser el de su homólogo Radio Castilla H-221-U, hacédmelo llegar a través de este maravilloso Foro. Yo a cambio me comprometo a contar los progresos y averías que me vaya encontrando hasta la reparación completa, documentándolos con fotos para que sirvan a otros usuarios de este foro para aprender o sacar ideas de interés. Muchas gracias a todos de antemano y espero vuestra ayuda y colaboración.


----------



## merchechild (Ene 2, 2011)

Hola amigos soy nuevo en el Foro y no tengo mucha idea de manejarme en él todavía.
Soy Técnico especialista en Electrónica Industrial y ex-estudiante de Ingeniería Técnica Industrial, es decir, "No tengo ni idea de radios" pero si tengo las bases en esta pequeña gran disciplina derivada de la mecánica, (física al fin y al cabo), que es la electrónica.

Estoy intentando reparar una PHILIPS BE-221-U 35W, de forma completamente altruista para un amigo nostálgico que por el hecho de saber que soy de la profesión se piensa que soy la persona indicada para hacer funcionar su aparato.
Como yo soy del tipo de personas "machus ohmega", es decir buenazus y no cabronazus, pues no he tenido más remedio que aceptar el desinteresado trabajo.
Lo cierto es que tras quitar un montón de polvo (tierra diría yo) acumulado en el chasis y en los componentes, destruir el hogar de una familia de pobres e indefensas arañas y cambiar un par de resistencias abiertas, he conseguido que las válvulas arranquen y que se oiga cierto ruidillo por el altavoz. El sistema según está ahora es capaz de sintonizar un par de emisoras en AM supongo pero con muchos ruidos parásitos o interferencias. Ya he estado leyendo en la red los primeros auxilios o intervenciones que se deben hacer en casos de estos. Lo primero sustituir los condensadores dudosos, sí, pero el problema es que están en tan mal estado que no vienen reflejados sus valores (papeles de identificación perdidos, pinturas borradas etc, etc.)
Me gustaría cambiar los condensadores y comprobar que las resistencias que he sustituido son del valor adecuado para el funcionamiento del sistema. Para ello os pido, por favor, ayuda. Necesito el esquema con los valores de capacidad y resistencia de los componentes y toda la información de dicho esquema me pueda aportar. Yo soy incapaz de conseguirlo con los buscadores de internet. Por favor, si tenéis el esquema de dicho aparato o similar en el peor de los casos como  puede ser el de su homólogo Radio Castilla H-221-U, hacédmelo llegar a través de este maravilloso Foro. Yo a cambio me comprometo a contar los progresos y averías que me vaya encontrando, documentándolos con fotos para que sirvan a otros usuarios de este foro para aprender o sacar ideas de interés. Muchas gracias a todos de antemano y espero vuestra ayuda y colaboración.
(Perdonad si me repito, estoy aprendiendo a utilizar el Foro. De momento lo único que no puedo hacer es adjuntar archivos. Iba a subir unas fotos del aparato para que viérais su estado pero me da "Error de página" cada vez que pincho en el botón de Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos. Seguiré intentándolo en días sucesivos).


----------



## tiago (Ene 2, 2011)

Echa una mirada en los enlaces que nos ha facilitado nuestro buen rey: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/esquemas-radios-antiguas-trasmisores-todo-valvulas-38420/

A ver si encontrases algun esquema que te aclarase los valores, prueba a medir los condensadores con un capacimetro, estos instrumentos, hacen circular tan poca corriente por ellos que aún estando dañados a tensiones elevadas, pueden darte una idea de la capacidad original. Las resistencias, si han resultado recalentadas olvidate de obtener el valor con mediciones.

Oye.. tu crees que la electronica es una "pequeña gran disciplina"?  ... Yo creo que mueve mas cosas en el mundo que la propia mecanica, y que ésta ya se implementa gobernada por dispositivos electronicos.

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 2, 2011)

Gran pecador destructor de hogares y familias arácnidas, tiene este set de válvulas: UCH42 UF41 UBC41 UL41 UY41?


----------



## merchechild (Ene 2, 2011)

Hola Black Tiger1954, efectivamente soy un Gran pecador pero arrepentido. Bueno decirte que has dado en el clavo. No te has equivocado en ninguna. Las válvulas parecen estar en buen estado porque lucen todas aunque sé que puede haber alguna agotada. De momento para arrancar el equipo me sirven. He medido las tensiones en los filamentos y son acordes a lo que pone en los planos específicos de las válvulas. (de momento no sé hacer más con ellas). Si tienes el plano general de aparato te agradecería me lo hicieras llegar.

Tiago: Yo soy electrónico y mi hermano mecánico, menudas discusiones tuvimos en su momento sobre este tema. De cara a la galería (a la sociedad) un Técnico en Electrónica suele estar mejor considerado que un Técnico en Mecánica pero tenemos que reconocer que la mecánica es la rama madre. La corriente eléctrica es un flujo de electrones, es decir, electrones en movimiento y eso se rige por las leyes de la mecánica. En fin, ya sé que este tema trae polémica entre eléctricos y mecánicos, jajaja. 
Bueno, Tengo varios condensadores de papel con la carcasa reventada, no se si es por el paso del tiempo o por un mal uso del aparato. Intentaré medirlos como me aconsejas pero no tengo ningún inconveniente en sustituir los que sean necesarios por otros más modernos de polyester. Trato de poner en funcionamiento la radio para mi amigo no de restaurarlo. Él es diplomado en empresariales así que del interior del aparato no tiene ni idea. Gracias por mostrarme los enlaces, intentare “husmear” por las páginas haber si consigo algo. Gracias a Rey tambien por los recursos.
Si alguien puede localizar el esquema exacto, por favor no dejéis de mandármelo, estaría agradecido a todo el mundo aunque me enviarais 20 esquemas repetidos.
Muchas gracias a todos por colaborar. (sigo intentado subir fotos pero no puedo. Voy a cambiar de navegador a ver si está ahí el problema) Un saludo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 2, 2011)

Vengador de moscas y esas cosas, me va a llevar 2 o 3 días en revisar  los esquemas valvulares, pero prometo que si encuentro uno de esas características, lo subo. Y no con respecto a altura claro, al foro.


----------



## merchechild (Ene 2, 2011)

Hola chicos, efectivamente tenía un problema con el navegador del Windows 7. No sé que le pasa pero no me funciona en este Foro. He cambiado el disco duro de mi portatil y he puesto otro configurado con el XP y un explorer más antiguo y... Voila!!!.
Bueno he leido el último mensaje de Black Tiger1954 y me he alegrado mucho al saber que cuento con su apoyo, eso me da energías para continuar con mi odisea. Gracias Black Tiger.

Aquí os dejo unas fotos para ilustrar  un poco el estado de la máquina en cuestión: (a ver si sé hacer que aparezcan en el mensaje).

     



En la última foto están las dos resistencias que he encontrado abiertas. La negra estaba puesta en el hilo de entrada o en la fase de 125 V  que NO va al chasis. Como no sabía su valor la he sustituido por una resistencia de 150 ohmios 10W según he visto en otra radio valvular por internet pero el problema es que la radio que ví era de 220V y dudo que la haya colocado correctamente. 
La resistencia verde no me marca el valor en ohmios sólo pone (4935965-01), eso creo que no es nada y esta abierta. He seguido el circuito y parace que sólo está en serie con la bombilla de iluminación del dial. Me extraña que sólo sirva para eso. Había pensado sutituirla por una de 1K 10W también (no sé) por eso quiero el esquema. 
Si tenéis cualquier duda o queréis más fotos, decídmelo y las haré. Espero vuestros consejos. Gracias.


----------



## tiago (Ene 2, 2011)

Las resistencias parecen bobinadas, y ya se que es un trabajo arduo, pero podias mirar por donde están abiertas y rascar o picar la pintura de protección hasta hallar el punto donde está cortada,midiendo con un tester desde esos puntos a sus repectivos terminales y luego sumando las resistencias para obtener el total.Parece una locura pero es posible. Al menos yo lo intentaria.

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 2, 2011)

Googlea hay una web sobre radios antiguas con los circuitos creo que es española. En principio si la radio anda no cambies los capacitores ni resistencias si no conoces el valor. En todo caso lo mas probable que esten agotadas las valvulas. Si podes grabar un audio de lo que se oye cambiando las estaciones, te puedo orientar.


----------



## merchechild (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola tiago, excelente sugerencia no se me había ocurrido, gracias. Bueno la he aplicado y estos son los resultados:

En contra de lo que yo pensaba, el componente negro parece ser que no es una resistencia si no que tiene toda la pinta de ser un fusible, el cuál está fundido por supuesto. Así que ya puedo ir quitando la resistencia de 150 ohmios que había puesto en su lugar. Como se supone que la radio consume 35 W y sabiendo que la tensión de funcionamiento es de 125 V no me va a costar mucho calcular el valor de la intensidad de consumo. Con lo cual tendré que poner un fusible calibrado a un poquito más de esta intensidad. (no problem!).

Respecto a la resistencia verde, primero he intentado picar la pintura y "desquebrajarla" con un alicate pero esta tan agarrada que ni el calor que soportaba ha logrado ahuecar este recubrimiento. He intentado limarla con una lima muy fina pero no he tenido la paciencia suficiente y me he cargado varias espiras antes de poder medir. Las agresiones que ha sufrido, (la resistencia bobinada como muy bien había pronosticado tiago), han echado por tierra toda esperanza de obtener la resistencia midiendo por partes.
Era muy difícil. La pintura está realmente muy prensada y pegada y las espiras son finísimas.

Bueno cuelgo unas fotos donde se ve lo que os comento. Ya me diréis si estoy en lo cierto o no. Sigo buscando el esquema de este aparato; es lo primero que hay que tener antes de continuar tocando cosas. Un saludo.


----------



## tiago (Ene 3, 2011)

Lo del fusible está claro, pero la resistencia creo que tal y como la tienes está perfecta para medir.

Comienza a aplicando el tester el tester en uno de los terminales, en una escala elevada, por ejemplo 200K, y comprueba que hay continuidad en el hilo resistivo. Con la otra punta a modo de cursor, ves deslizandola por la superficie bobinada hasta que deje de medir,anota la lectura y haz lo mismo con cada tramo, las agresiones que le has producido solo son un pequeño inconveniente, pero no un daño definitivo, si lo haces por tramos obtendras los resultados que necesitas.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2011)

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/philips_be221ube_221.html 


Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Por ahora, te conseguí esto, no es el modelo exacto, pero utiliza el mismo set de válvulas.
Una duda vengador de las moscas , esa resistencia problemática está conectada en el electrolítico de filtrado principal?
Si es así, el valor está entre los 1000 y 1200 ohms.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2011)

merchechild dijo:


> Hola amigos soy nuevo en el Foro y no tengo mucha idea de manejarme en él todavía.
> Soy Técnico especialista en Electrónica Industrial y ex-estudiante de Ingeniería Técnica Industrial, es decir, "No tengo ni idea de radios" pero si tengo las bases en esta pequeña gran disciplina derivada de la mecánica, (física al fin y al cabo), que es la electrónica.
> 
> Estoy intentando reparar una PHILIPS BE-221-U 35W, de forma completamente altruista para un amigo nostálgico que por el hecho de saber que soy de la profesión se piensa que soy la persona indicada para hacer funcionar su aparato.
> ...


 


No repitas posteos 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-u-antigua-averiada-necesito-repararla-30930/

eso no está permitido , leete Normas de Participación




DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/philips_be221ube_221.html
> 
> 
> Saludos !


 

Saludos !


----------



## merchechild (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola otra vez *tiago*, tengo que darte las gracias de nuevo por tus grandes y elocuentes sugerencias. Eres un crack. Si toda la gente que conteste a mi problema es como vosotros, no creo que tarde mucho en conseguir quedar el aparato como una moña. Así da gusto.

Te comento los progresos obtenidos a partir de tu última sugerencia:

Cuando la leí me dí de porrazos en la cabeza por ser tan impaciente y tener tan poca vista. Resulta que después de haber limado a lo bestia la pintura me he dado cuenta de que en mi maletín de electrónico tenía lija de agua P500 y P1000 es decir, dos pliegos de lija superfinita casi sin estrenar. Habiéndola usado con paciencia no habría dañado de la manera que lo he hecho el devanado de la resistencia.

Bueno, pues como en tu mensaje me diste a entender que no todo estaba perdido pues retomé el tema. Lijé un poco más la superficie de la resistencia para tener mejor contacto con las puntas del polímetro y me puse a medir por tramos como me aconsejaste.

Primera medida a toda prisa: 84Ω + 195Ω + 231Ω + 147Ω + 254Ω = 911Ω
Segunda medida (afinando más y teniendo en cuenta 7mm de superficie lineal machacada con la lima que son 200Ω; esto lo he medido en varios sitios a lo largo de la resistencia, por eso lo sé): 488Ω + 143Ω + 256Ω + 200Ω = 1087Ω.

Llegados a este punto se me ocurrió relacionar la distancia con la resistencia. Como a cada 7mm que media siempre me daban 200Ω ±3 aprox. y la distancia del bobinado la he podido medir por que se ve bien (38 mm), se me ocurrió echar mano de la socorrida “regla de tres”:

7 mm -----------> 200Ω
38 mm ---------> X		

7 x X = 38 x 200 	
X= 7600 / 7 = 1085,7Ω

Estas medidas y cálculos creo que dejan bastante claro que se puede considerar que la resistencia es de 1K.

La potencia por la pinta que tiene se puede estimar en 10 o 15 W pero no pasaría nada si meto una da 20 W ( bueno aumentaría el precio de coste pero no creo que tenga importancia un par de euros arriba o abajo).

Bueno cuelgo una foto para que veáis las marcas que he hecho y como ha quedado la resistencia después de pulir un poco su superficie.
Tiago, me has enseñado a no dar por perdido nada por muy mal que se crea que se han puesto las cosas. Gracias por tu sabiduría.



Continuaré esta semana con la reparación y os informaré de los progresos cuando sustituya debidamente estos componentes. De todas formas el esquema sigue siendo la clave para poner en marcha con un mínimo de garantía este aparato. Saludos y no me olvidéis que os necesito todavía.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No repitas posteos...


Ya fueron combinados.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...eso no está permitido , leete Normas de Participación...


 Es una muy buena sugerencia la de 2m. Dales una leída a conciencia...

Saludos


----------



## merchechild (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola CACHO, hola DOSMETROS, ya sabía que me había repetido, por eso, al final del primer mensaje de este tema me disculpé ya que soy nuevo y al principio no sabes ni por donde te andas y cometes errores. Efectivamente tengo todavía pendiente el leer las normas y os aseguro que lo haré aunque con eso no os garantizo que vuelva a comenter errores debido a mi torpeza. Este Foro hasta el momento me parece bueno y creo que seguiré con vosotros mucho tiempo si me lo permitís. Gracias compañeros.

*Black Tiger:* no te había leido antes de subir mi último mensaje. Muchísimas, pero muchísimas gracias por este esquema. Creo que va a ser el suyo. (no lo he comprobado todavía) pero por la pinta que tiene si que va a ser. Ya empieza a haber muchas coicidencias. La resistencia que acabamos de pronosticar coincide con la del esquema!!!.

Bueno hoy y mañana dispongo de poco tiempo para dedicarlo a este aparato pero a lo largo de la semana cuando ande un poco más despejado continuaré en serio con él. (ya me he picado, ja, ja, ja.)

Muchas gracias otra vez Black Tiger; os seguiré informando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2011)

merchechild dijo:


> Hola CACHO, hola DOSMETROS, ya sabía que me había repetido, por eso, al final del primer mensaje de este tema me disculpé . . .


 

Justamente eso indicaba que sabías que no estaba bien 

Fijate que te había puesto un link de esa radio  :

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/philips_be221ube_221.html 

Saludos !


----------



## merchechild (Ene 5, 2011)

Bueno, después de un lapsus debido a otras atenciones cotidianas, retomo el tema de la reparación de la radio valvular.
Primeramente dar las gracias a DOSMETROS por el enlace a la pagina sugerida. Decir que he intentado registrarme como invitado y no he sido capaz. He estado viendo que es difícil darse de alta incluso pagando en esa pagina. De todas formas, de momento no me sale rentable asociarme porque la radio no es mía y no soy aficionado ni me gusta el tema. Intento reparar la radio para una persona y no se lo voy a cobrar. Así que yo no puedo bajar el esquema de esa página. No obstante, muchas gracias DOSMETROS.

Para *elbrujo*: He visto tu mensaje y no ha pasado desapercibido para mí. Ya he grabado un video con el sonido que me pides pero tengo que pasarlo a un formato comprimido para que no ocupe demasiado (mpg), y ver si no tengo problemas para subirlo al foro. (Estoy en ello, necesito tu ayuda).

AVANCES:
-*Ya me luce la bombilla del dial*. Puse una resistencia de 1K 10W porque no la había de más potencia en las tiendas donde compro. Me la cargué nada más enchufar porque el circuito serie consume una intensidad de 0,110 A y en las resistencia se quedan 115 V así que eso da una potencia de 12,6W que tiene que soportar la R. Como no encontraba resistencias de 1K bobinadas de más de 10W, me agencie una de 1K2 15W, como es solo para la bombilla pues me vale (asunto arreglado). Subo una foto de la resistencia montada. La vieja no la he tirado porque me ha servido como soporte, ya que tiene un tipo de anclaje especial al chasis que no tiene la R nueva y me ha quedado de esta manera:

Preciosa ¿verdad?, je, je.

-*Ya esta instalado el fusible*: El fusible chapucero que se podía confundir con una Resistencia puesto era muy rarito (cosas de antaño) ya está sustituido y con mejora en el práctica. Como en estos dionsaurios el espacio era muy muy generoso pues no he tendio problema para hacer lo siguiente:

*Sin Fusible* *Con Fusible *

 

Pezado agujero tuve que hacer al chasis. Me costó lo mío porque es un agujero de 13,5 mm y y no sólo tenía hasta la broca de 10 mm. Ala!!!, a tirar de lima redonda, como en los viejos tiempos del instituto. Ya me lo decía mi profesor de taller, cuando lyo le decía... ¿para que aprendemos a limar si los electrónicos no somos de la rama del metal? "lima, hijo, lima que de algo servirá cuando menos te lo esperes". (ahora veo que tenía más razón que un santo).

Bueno, he cambiado algunos condensadores de papel. Os lo explico en otro mensaje que ahora estoy agotado de la jornada. Además hay que irse pronto a dormir que hoy precisamente vienen los REYES MAGOS!!!!! Bieeeeeen!!!!.  Yo les he pedido un porrón de cosas. Saludos amigos y que los Reyes sean generosos para todos los que les hayáis pedido algo.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 5, 2011)

anda cambiando de a uno y proba, no sea cosas que te confundas de valor y una vez reemplazados ya no sepas donde iba..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 5, 2011)

Si esa resistencia solo alimenta la lamparita del dial, hay algo que no concuerda...... salvo que fuera alguna modificación, en aquella época, no desperdiciaban 12.6 watts para iluminar el dial. Me parece que hay algo mal ahí.


----------



## merchechild (Ene 6, 2011)

Hola *Black Tiger*: a mí también  me extraño mucho (como dije en el mensaje nº 7 de este tema) que semejante resistencia sólo tuviera la función de estar en serie con la bombilla del dial, pero parece ser que así es. Además si te fijas en el esquema que me pasaste puedes ver que efectivamente la teoría así lo indica. Por curiosidad he medido las tensiones en la resistencia y en la bombilla para calcular la intensidad de consumo y con ella las potencias de que están soportando ambos componentes. Los resultados son:

Vt = 138 V = (tensión de red que me da el transformador que estoy utilizando).
VR1k2 = 118,6 V
Vbombilla =  19,4 V

IR1k2 = V/R = 118,6/1200 = 0,0988 A

Como es un circuito serie, la intensidad es la misma tanto para la resistencia como para la bombilla, luego ya podemos calcular la potencia de consumo en ambas.

P = V x I
PR1k2 = 118,6 x 0,0988 = 11,71 W
Pbombilla = 19,4 x 0,0988 = 1,91 W

Tenemos un consumo total de dicho circuito de 13,62 W solo para iluminar el dial. Agarrándonos a estos datos y con el esquema en mano como garantía de que así tiene que ser, podemos decir que el ingeniero que diseño este artefacto estaba “fumao” en su momento o algo le pasaba.



Bueno, supongo que en 1950 (creo que es más o menos la fecha de construcción de este bicho)  no daban la suficiente importancia al consumo de energía puesto que la demanda no era la misma que en nuestros tiempos y al igual que no tenía demasiada importancia el volumen del aparato tampoco la tendría un consumo del orden de esas cantidades en aquella época, al contrario de lo que tu piensas, Black Tiger.


Gracias *elbrujo* por tu sugerencia con los condensadores, así lo haré, luego preparo otro articulo para que veas los tres que he cambiado y el motivo de ello.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 6, 2011)

Cuando no tenian trafo se usaba asi.. o sino todos los filamentos en serie, la lampara y una R para limitar. Cuando la prendias impresionaba los filamentos parecian que se quemaban.. y al momento se iban apagando..


----------



## merchechild (Ene 6, 2011)

Efectivamente, corroboro lo que dice *elbrujo*. La siguiente fotografía da cuenta de sus sabias palabras.
Sale un poco borrosa porque no soy especialista en sacar fotos y no se utilizar adecuadamente la cámara que tengo. Como son sólo unos instantes muy cortos, pues no la ha dado tiempo a enfocar correctamente por eso sale algo borrosa pero es suficiente como para ver el efecto que nos comenta nuestro compañero *elbrujo*.
La verdad es que cuando lo ves por primera vez impresiona mucho, parece que va a echar a arder el aparato y el inexperto reparador se da un susto de muerte como me pasó a mí la primera vez.

La razón de que esto ocurra es porque los filamentos están muy fríos y su resistencia en los primeros instantes es muy elevada lo cual provoca este efecto. Con las lámparas todavía calientes, es decir, pagando y encendiendo en un corto periodo de tiempo el aparato, este efecto no se manifiesta porque los filamentos no están suficientemente fríos y ofrecen menos resistencia al paso de la corriente.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 6, 2011)

Empece por mis 18 años aprox con esos equipos.. tanto en TV como en radios. y vivi toda la evolucion tecnologica..  cuando veo una imagen de esos equipos me entra hasta el recuerdo del olor de los capacitores.. todo un tunel del tiempo.. y los capacitores variables de aire.. con el pegote para que no los toques..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

Evidentemente, estaba fumado!
Igual, sacando cuentas como es el circuito original y a la tensión que funcionaba, la potencia eran 9.5 W (lamparita de 24 volts y 110 de alimentación).
Sea como sea, me gusta mucho más como resolvieron esto mismo con mucha menos pérdidas tal como en el adjunto .


----------



## merchechild (Ene 6, 2011)

Que duda cabe *Black Tiger*, tienes más razón que un santo. En fin esto es lo que hay, así que bueno lo dejaremos como está.

Bueno pues continuamos con la tarea. Ahora vienen los condensadores. He cambiado sólo tres y sólo lo he hecho por motivos de aspecto, no porque esté seguro de que fallan.
En esta imagen que pongo a continuación se pueden ver:



Como se puede observar están en muy mal estado físico pero ¿están estropeados? No tengo ni idea, (vaya un electrónico de pacotilla que estoy hecho); pero me he acordado de que en mi maletín de electrónico tengo el polímetro que me regaló mi hermano por mi cumpleaños hace un par de años o tres (ya he perdido la cuenta) y este aparatejo tiene una sección para medir cacharros de estos.
Las siguientes fotografías muestran claramente la medida de estos individuos:

  

He tapado con una cinta blanca la marca y el modelo de polímetro para no hacer publicidad y así cumplir con las normas de este foro. Como podéis observar señores moderadores “Ya ME LAS HE LEÍDO”…

El condensador blanco según el esquema de Black Tiger es de 47K o lo que es lo mismo 47 nf  y me mide 115,9 nf. Pongo el esquema en la siguiente foto para saber donde está:



Bueno el caso es que les he cambiado y no he notado mejoría en el resultado. Sigo oyendo ruidos y no sintonizo más que una emisora malamente. Así que necesito nuevamente de vuestra ayuda para continuar. ¿qué debo hacer ahora? Compré por si acaso dos condensadores electrolíticos de 50 mf 250 V pero todavía no les he puesto porque no quiero seguir dando palos de ciego. ¿qué me aconsejáis? 
En las siguientes fotos muestro la ubicación de los otros dos condensadores que he cambiado:

 

-El condensador del potenciómetro lo sustituí por uno de disco de 3K3 ( lo que había en el mercado), en el esquema pone 3K9.
-El condensdor que va al trafo de impedancia tiene como valor original 4K7; en el esquema pone 22K. Lo he sustituido por un bianchi de 4K7 que tenia de un TV a válvulas.

Para *elbrujo*: estoy preparando el video que me sugeriste para subirlo. Ese será mi próximo paso. A ver si lo consigo


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 6, 2011)

No cambies por cambiar, analiza  primero. Si escuchas una sola estacion y mal, tenes que revisar la etapa osciladora, FI. Sabiendo que son valvulas yo empezaria por cambiar eso que es la parte mas vital. Puedes medir a modo de testeo sobre el catodo y placa de cada valvula a ver si esta trabajando. Generalmente sobre la placa venia una resistencia de polarizacion al +B mide en cada pata de la R a ver si hay caida como muestra de consumo. Sobre el catodo podia venir una R tambien o a masa. Esa R tambien se podia ir de valor o abrir con lo que dejaba de trabajar.. Es facil de seguir el circuito porque todas las etapas se polarizan en forma similar mas alla de lo que haga cada una. La radio es de AM solo o tambien es onda corta?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

A mi entender lo más simple para analizar un bichito de estos (que nada que ver con las pobres arañitas que haz ejecutado), es un inyector de señales.
Es lo que te va a permitir de forma bastante rápida, determinar en cual o cuales etapas está el problema.
Es un simple oscilador de onda cuadrada, que genera armónicos de todo tipo y color (armarlo cuesta unos poquitísimos pesos), con eso, si te lo armás o lo conseguís, te puedo indicar en que puntos ir probando para ir descartando.
Funciona de esta manera: se inyecta la señal en la grilla de la salida de audio, si sale el sonido, se inyecta en la etapa anterior y así sucesivamente hasta llegar al punto en que no funciona.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 6, 2011)

Para eso si tiene un osciloscopio que ponga un capacitor .1 desde el filamento a cada grilla para que entren los 50HZ y por la placa ve si amplifica... De todas maneras como probas el circuito tanque?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

En mi época, un osciloscopio era algo de lujo, solo lo veía en figuritas, y de las difíciles .
Solo disponía de un flip-flop discreto (con 2 transistores de germanio) un tester y un seguidor de señal, con eso, se podía arreglar todo (obviamente no se podía hacer un ajuste de precisión, pero bueno, eso era solo para laboratorios de última tecnología o universidades).

PD: como anécdota, la primera ves que vi un amplificador transistorizado dije: No me gasten, donde están las válvulas?


----------



## merchechild (Ene 6, 2011)

Hola *elBrujo*, seguiré tus consejos. Hay cosas con las que no estoy familiarizado como lo de B+, pero tengo los esquemas de todas las válvulas y puedo hacer las pruebas que me indicas. La radio creo que es de AM y tiene un commutador que supongo sea para O.C. Te pongo unas fotos para que veas la radio. Tú sabrás mejor que yo si es de AM, OC,  FM o PM (Post Merídiem je, je, je)  por el dial (yo no entiendo mucho de esto):

    

Aprovecho este mensaje para incluir las tripas del especimen, ya que estamos.

Black Tiger: Tienes razón pero eso sería meterme ya en harina. Tendría que tratar de comprender el funcionamiento de cada etapa y ya casi estamos hablando de meternos en ajustes. Te recuerdo que yo no soy especialista en radio y no dispongo de útiles para calibrar, ni siquiera para reparar radios. Lo del generador de señales tengo recuerdos del laboratorio de la universidad. Recuerdo que lo único que hacia con él era toquetear sin sentido para arriba y para abajo sin saber para que demonios servía esa cajita con un asa para transportarla y con un enchufe para la toma de corriente. Mi profesor de laboratorio me miraba con estupor cuando veía lo ignorante que era  a pesar de ser ya Técnico en Electrónica. De esto no hace ni tres años todavía.

En fin, si tengo que meterme en harina pues lo haré (si no queda más remedio) pero preferiría ponerlo en marcha y  con que se cojan las emisoras medianamente bien me conformaría para entregárselo a mi amigo. No estaría nada mal saber hacer cosas y comprender los entresijos de estos aparatos para mi bagaje profesional pero requiere dedicación, es decir, tiempo y tampoco es cuestión de enrollarme demasiado. En fin veremos a ver lo que se puede hacer.

Una última pregunta ¿sabéis si puedo subir el video al Foro? depues de comprimirlo a mpg1 se me ha quedado en unos 47 megas ¿es posible subirlo?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

@merchechild: Subirlo al foro creo que no, pero subirlo a mitubo  y luego pegar el enlace sí.
Las pruebas con el inyector son extremadamente fáciles, solo se aplica la señal en la grilla de control (es la que está más cerca del cátodo).
Alinear es más difícil, pero no imposible, pero antes de eso, habría que "eliminar" todas las otras causas posibles.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/159215-merchechild/


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 6, 2011)

+B es la tension de la fuente. Fijate si tiene diodos desde la entrada de los 110volts o 220 volts o si tiene una valvula rectificadora. De ahi va a un capacitor electrolitico, ese es el +B Desde ese punto si lo seguis debe ir a una resistencia de carga a cada placa de cada valvula. Si la tension es la misma de un lado que del otro, esa valvula no esta conduciendo/trabajando.. graba con un celular 47 megas es muy grande.. 

Fijate que en el frente en el dial esta el dibujo con la palanquita hacia un lado corresponde a la banda de AM de 530 a 1600 ahi debe estar puesto. La otra posicion es una onda corta..

En las fotos se ve el capacitor grande metalico.. ahi abajo medi..

EDITO no toques la calibracion.. sino si que tenes que tirar todo.. tene en cuenta que un tornillo de calibracion no se mueve solo.. o sea que no se puede descalibrar..


----------



## merchechild (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola amigos, por fin conseguí grabar con el móvil (celular para otros) un pequeño video en .3gp con los ruidos que me hace el aparato. Espero que lo puedan oír. No lo he subido al youtube como me indicaba Black Tiger porque me tengo que registrar y comprender como funciona y todo eso. Algún día aprenderé porque es una buena herramienta pero de momento esto es lo que tengo.
Si tienen problemas para abrirlo me lo indican y no me quedará más remedio que perder un par de días o tres hasta que aprenda a manejar el yotube o como se llame el invento virtual susodicho e incorporar el enlace al Foro para hacérselo llegar a ustedes. 

Ver el archivo adjunto V07-01-11_11.26.rar
En él se puede oír como se sintoniza una solo emisora pero malamente.

Bueno después de esto, vamos poco a poco, que la información que he recibido ya es mucha y empiezo a agobiarme con interrogantes y más interrogantes.

Empezamos por lo fácil, medir las tensiones en el Condensador de Filtro. Para hacer esto hay que poner el Voltímetro en una escala de alta tensión y en *modo corriente continua *(esto lo digo para los dudosos, yo el primero...). Se pone el terminal negativo (negro) al chasis y con el terminal rojo (positivo) medimos en las dos patillas o terminales del condensador (generalmente marcadas con un rombo una y un circulo la otra). Los resultados son:

Vo = 119 V
V◊ = 138 V

Esto es lo que mide este aparato de radio en concreto. Ahora la pregunta es para *elbrujo* que es el que me ha mandado hacer esto ¿son correctas estas tensiones? ¿Cual es el siguiente paso que debo dar? ¿Qué te parece como suena el artilugio?
También puede contestar el que quiera, por supuesto.

Un saludo y muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 7, 2011)

Bueno, el video lo veo pero no lo oigo! grgr.. en la pc tenes microfono? podes grabar un archivo wav solo sonido. Con respeto a las mediciones van bien. Entiendo que el equipo es de 110 volts como entrada de linea no? si fuera asi y estando 100% ok en terminos teoricos deberias tener 155 volts en una de las patas y en la otra menos. De todas maneras con lo que mide esta dentro de los rangos normales.

Entre esos dos puntos debes tener una resistencia la que conforma el filtrado de continua. Desde ese capacitor fijate que debe salir un cable hacia la linea +B que va a cada valvula. Agarra la primera que le llegue el cable a traves de una resistencia como te decia -de carga- entonces de un lado tendras los 119volts y del otro lado de la R un poco menos. Chequea esa medicion por cada valvula. Esta medicion para cada una de ellas seria la polarizacion de placa.

Cada R -de placa- en caso que la valvula se pusiera en corto actua de fusible ya que se irian los 119 a masa a traves del catodo. Muchas polarizaciones generalmente el catodo va a masa y otras con una R de pocos ohms (menos de 1k)

Con esta info, lo que tenes que medir es que de cada lado de la R de placa debes tener +B menos la caida de esa R. Si la tension es la misma la valvula no trabaja o sea esta agotada y si la tension de un lado es +B y del otro lado -nada- tenes cortada la R....

Postea las mediciones


----------



## merchechild (Ene 7, 2011)

Ok, *elBrujo*, aquí tienes un archivo de sonido en formato .WAV, espero que puedas oirlo. Ya me comentas. Si hace falta lo paso a mp3.

Ver el archivo adjunto sonido radio.rar

He empezado a grabar como en el video desde la posicion baja del consensador hacia arriba. Por el medio se sintoniza la única emisora que se oye. Después he hecho otro ciclo hacia abajo y se vuelve a sintonizar la misma emisora. Así tienes todo es recorrido del condensador en los dos sentidos.

En cuanto a las medidas creo que a lo largo de la tarde tendré los resultados. Cuando los tenga los posteo. Si tengo dudas también pediré ayuda para realizarlas. Un saludo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 7, 2011)

Te dejo las tensiones aproximadas (suponiendo una alimentación de 117 volts) que deberías tener a mí criterio en algunos puntos.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 7, 2011)

Bueno lo oi que es importante para poder diagnosticar. En principio tenes un ruido de alterna que no se si sale de la radio o de como grabaste la radio. Si es de la radio, empeza por poner otro capacitor similar en paralelo a ver si se atenua o si se va el zumbido. La estacion la sintoniza bien. En tu ciudad o con otra radio de AM cuantas estaciones sintonizas?


----------



## merchechild (Ene 7, 2011)

*Para Black Tiger:* muchas gracias por estas referencias de tensión. Te lo has currado y eso hay que agradecerlo, como mínimo reconociendo, públicamente tu esfuerzo. Sin duda me servirán de apoyo y mucha ayuda para empezar a comparar. Muchas gracias de corazón.

Para *elBrujo*: inestimable apoyo apoyo y muy agradecido también por tu ayuda.

Ya que nos ponemos con medidas y parece que esto va en serio no quiero seguir sin antes comenzar por el principio:

El ruido que oyes de alterna puede ser el zumbido que hace un bicho que estoy utilizando en casa para covertir los 220V de red a 125 V que se supone es la tensión de funcionamiento de la radio. Me explico: resulta que el otro día (hace poco menos de un mes) salí yo de mi casa y al coger el ascensor coincidí con mi vecino. Éste llevaba un cacharrejo en los brazos y según bajábamos a la calle me comentó que lo iba a tirar al contenedor de basuras. Inmediatamente le pregunté que si me lo podía quedar y él me dijo: mira si lo quieres, tómalo, me haces un favor porque no tengo que ir con este peso hasta el contenedor de basura. Yo lo tomé, me dió las gracias y yo también a él y me lo subí de nuevo para casa.
Acontinuación en la fotos os muestro el cacharro:
  

No sé lo que es ni como se llama pero sabía que me serviría para comenzar la reparación que tenía pendiente para mi amigo (me vino como anillo al dedo).
De momento os subo esto para que sepáis con lo que estoy funcionando. Si podéis poner algún comentario sobre el monstruito y decirme si estoy protegido o no con él, se agradece también.

Ah!! *elBrujo* el comprobado cuántas emisoras cojo con una radio digital que pone MW (supongo que sea la AM) y son 4 estaciónes las que logro sintonizar así a bote pronto. En LW (que no sé lo que es, ¿onda corta?) con la radio digital no cojo ninguna de momento.

Bueno, me váis a perdonar del orden de media hora a 1 hora porque soy español y como buen español me tengo que echar la *siesta* española porque si no, no soy persona. Después de la siesta me pongo a trabaja otro poco. Gracias amigos.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 7, 2011)

No habia visto el circuito, lo que decia era teorico en funcion de las polarizaciones de una valvula. Para la primera y segunda etapa se alimenta directo.

Hay algo que no lo veo bien como diseño del circuito. El +B del rectificador (5) alimenta el punto medio del transformador de la etapa de audio. Una de las salidas polariza la etapa de amplificacion y la otra salida al resto del +B de la radio? o sea que si se corta o falla ese trafo.. el resto no anda? mnmn

Por otro lado no se de donde saco los valores de tension Black Tiger1954 en esa placa no puede haber mas tension que la tension de +B de donde la saca? si entran 100 volts al trafo no pueden salir 105V.. del otro lado..

De donde salio ese circuito? ojo! todos los filamentos figuran en serie (esta bien) y esa serie, en paralelo a 110 volts! sin ninguna R limitadora? de cuanto es la tension de filamento de cada valvula? es raro.. como proteccion deberia ir una R limitadora. Una valvula se pone en corto el filamento y ahora los 110 volts quedan repartidos en las otras.. creando un efecto domino..

EDITO: La radio atras dice que es 110 volts? y ese transformador lo tienes en el suelo o al lado de la radio? deberia ir al suelo lejos de la radio (mas de 1 metro) que es esa selectora/puentes que lleva detras? dice entrada! y donde esta puesto el puente que dice abajo? tienes otro trafo de 220/110? habria que empezar por ahi para descartar este otro bicho que entra en escena... sin saber si esta bien configurado, si anda, si le da la corriente de trabajo a la radio.. uff poniendo otro trafo!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 7, 2011)

> Hay algo que no lo veo bien como diseño del circuito. El +B del  rectificador (5) alimenta el punto medio del transformador de la etapa  de audio. Una de las salidas polariza la etapa de amplificacion y la  otra salida al resto del +B de la radio? o sea que si se corta o falla  ese trafo.. el resto no anda? mnmn


Y me pregunto, para qué serviría que el resto siga andando si al fallar ese trafo, no saldría ninguna señal? 
De paso lo usan como inductor de filtrado.



> Por otro lado no se de donde saco los valores de tension Black Tiger1954  en esa placa no puede haber mas tension que la tension de +B de donde  la saca? si entran 100 volts al trafo no pueden salir 105V.. del otro  lado..


Si mirás bien, al trafo le entran 115 volts, no 105.



> De donde salio ese circuito? ojo! todos los filamentos figuran en serie  (esta bien) y esa serie, en paralelo a 110 volts! sin ninguna R  limitadora? de cuanto es la tension de filamento de cada valvula? es  raro.. como proteccion deberia ir una R limitadora. Una valvula se pone  en corto el filamento y ahora los 110 volts quedan repartidos en las  otras.. creando un efecto domino..


Yo no hice el diseño, y buscando por todos lados, pude conseguir ese como para que lo cotejara con la radio, ahora si entras a http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/philips_be221ube_221.html y a http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/philips_be292u.html aunque no se aprecia perfectamente el esquema, van a ver que ambos coinciden.
Con respecto a las tensiones de los filamentos, me tomé el trabajito de bajar cada una de las hojas de datos antes de contestar nada en el tema.
UCH42 14 V
UF41 12.6 V
UBC41 14 V
UL41 45 V
UY41 31 V


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 7, 2011)

Black Tiger1954, ok lo de la tension no habia visto la otra linea de +b.  

El resto no lo tomes como algo personal. Solamente hice mencion por las rarezas del circuito, en ningun lado dije che para que pusiste eso ahi?

Por la alimentacion del trafo en otros circuitos del tipo push pull el punto medio que entre el +B era necesario para que  cada una de las valvulas queden polarizadas. En este fijate que entra por el punto medio hacia la placa y lo que sale por el otro lado, lo desacoplan a masa con esa R y capacitor.

Sera una suerte de division de tension.. no tengo tiempo de analizar a fondo, simplemente me parecio raro lo mismo que la conexion de filamento.


----------



## merchechild (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola amigos, he tenido una tarde muy ajetreada después de la siesta y no he podido dedicarme a esto, así que he tomado las medidas que me indica *Black Tiger* en el esquema y las he reflejado en el mismo esquema para que podáis analizarlas.

Para *elbrujo*:Lo del transformador no tengo ni idea de que se trata, yo sólo te puedo decir que aquí en España se utilizaban mucho allá por los años 70-principios de los 80. Yo recuerdo que mis abuelos tenían por aquella época un armatoste parecido para la TV en blanco y negro (a válvulas, por supuesto). Creo recordar que mi padre lo llamaba "estabilizador" o algo así. El caso es que yo me quedé con la copla de que servía para convertir los 220 V en 125 V para la televisión pero creo que tambien se puede usar de 220 V a 220 V como estabilizador, pero no me hagas mucho caso.

El caso es que este bicho está diseñado para las televisiones a válvulas, así que potencia para entregar el sobra y le basta y la configuración de los puentes está perfecta para ser enchufado a 220 V y entregar 125 de eso no te quepa la menor duda. Por cierto, las tomas para enchufes de mi casa miden 240V a lo mejor es por eso que a la salida del trafo tengo 139 V en vez de 125 V (no sé). Tampoco creo que importe demasiado unos pocos voltios de más.

Bueno estas son las medidas prácticas en los filamentos de las válvulas:
Vubc41 = 17,2 V
Vuf41 = 15,9 V
Vuch42 = 16,2 V
Vuy41 = 36,5 V
Vul41 = 51,5 V
Yo creo que están más o menos bien con respecto a la teoría.

A continuación pongo la foto del esquema con las medidas que he tomado escritas *en verde * al lado de las teóricas que me ha pasado *Black Tiger*. Yo creo que están bastante acordes. La única duda que tengo es en la medida de la tensión en la placa de la válvula UBC41. Al principio me daba 0 V pero moviendo la patilla con la punta del medidor hacia contacto y sonaba un pequeño ruido y al instante marcaba 46 V. Parece un falso contacto, lo tengo que asegurar, no obstante la tensión práctica es más del doble de la teórica ¿qué os parece?

Ver el archivo adjunto be292_DCMedidas realesIII.rar

Ahora tengo que estudiar todo lo que me ha escrito *elbrujo* y comprender donde tengo que medir. Es un poco más difícil pero intentaré mirar lo que me dices, por cierto la resistencia de 1K del condensador de filtro que me comentas está bien mide eso. Voy a medir más tensiones por ahí según me comentas. Si puedes marcarme en el esquema donde tengo que medir exactamente te lo agradezco. Se puede editar fácilmente abriéndolo con el paint. Muchas gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 7, 2011)

En terminos generales las mediciones estan bien. Lo que se busca que esten bien polarizadas en un principio para descartar aquellos componetes asociados. Sobre las tensiones indicativas por BT estan basadas sobre 110 volts de entrada y lo real tuyo es 139 V. La placa que indicas es un pre de audio. En terminos generales si te fijas desde donde le llega la alimentacion a cada una o bien es directa o atraves de una bobina o a traves de una R de carga. La tension medida seria la diferencia entre la tension del +b de ese punto menos la caida sobre la R de carga. Si saco la diferencia entre la tension de entrada y la medida me da que 22 volts estan cayendo sobre la R de 470 mil. Mas alla de que sea sospechosa esa medicion lo unico que alteraria en este caso es nivel de audio y no sintonizacion. Si queres medir que no este fuera de valor la R no vendria mal pero no corresponde a la falla. Los puntos son los mismos que mediste y son suficientes.

Sobre el estabilizador entonces lo que debe ser uno donde trataba de mantener la tension de linea ya que en aquellas epocas las redes electricas y los generadores no contaban con la tecnologia actual. En mi casa, recuerdo que habia uno con un selector que si bajaba la tension uno -chupaba- de la red con ese elevador. De afuera de las casas se veian distintas intensidades de luz dandose cuenta quien tenia un equipo de esos.. Para la TV estaban estos otros mas pequeños donde elevaban en un rango pero con la potencia solamente del TV.

Volviendo a la reparacion, deberias empezar por poner en paralelo un capacitor de 100 uF sobre el existente a ver si se va el zumbido de alterna. Y sobre la sintonizacion al tener una selectora de banda, revisa en continuidad que este switchando como corresponde. Fijate que algunas radios venian con un cable de antena que habia que dejarlo extendido. Despues evoluciono con el ferrite y la antena bobinada..

No estaria de mas cambiar la UCH42 y la UAF42 que son directamente las que estan enmarcadas en la falla.

A proposito, en la otra banda no agarra nada?


----------



## merchechild (Ene 7, 2011)

Ja, ja, ja, ja, ja!!!!! lo de la antena me ha quedado flipado, ja, ja, ja. Mira que si vas a tener razón *elbrujo* ja, ja, ja, ja.

Bueno, lo primero, muchas gracias por el análisis *elbrujo*. Lo segundo que cuando leí lo de la antena y lo verifiqué en el aparato, me partía de risas. Por supuesto que debe de llevar una antena exterior enchufada. Mira que si la pongo y empiezo a recibir correctamente las emisoras ja, ja, ja, ja!!!

Pensé que tenía una Ferrita y paso desapercibido para mí ese detalle. Resulta que el aparato tiene un cilindro de plástico que se parece a una antena de ferrita y pensé que no necesitaba antena. Lo ilustro en las fotografías a continuación para que veas el detalle:

  

Ahora es muy tarde para continuar con el tema y hacer ruidos. Mañana mismo conecto un cable largo que me haga de antena y sigo probando ja, ja, ja. lo primero es lo primero.

En la otra banda (OC) no he agarrado nada. (lógico, no tengo antena..., je, je!)

Es posible que haya algún fallo más pero seguro que la emisora que recibo entrará mucho mejor si pongo una antena al cacharro. *Gracias elbrujo*.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 7, 2011)

Ya la vi a lo que parece "la antena" hay un papel metalico pegado en el gabinete abajo fijate que toca la salida del capacitor que estaria en paralelo con la entrada de antena externa.. en crioyo basico, ponele un cable largooo!.. jaja

Mas alla del resultado, el post sirvio para "hacer memoria de una epoca de mi vida" nada menos que los inicios en electronica y comunicaciones que es mi especialidad.

EDITO: lo que veo que si quitas la caja la antena papel queda desconectada!.. oops!..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 7, 2011)

Es cierto elbrujo, no es un alarde de resolución el circuito de Philips, ya había visto cosas así de estos señores 
Y no, no lo tomé como algo personal, solo quise aclarar como llegué al circuito.
Además me alegra que traiga seguramente gratos recuerdos.
Hace poco desempolvé mi viejo receptor regenerativo de 2 válvulas caserito, y suelo oírlo, no es que sea un dejo de virtudes, pero me pone bien.

Un detalle, ojo al piojo con ese condensador, y esa chapita pegada que parece de aluminio, forman parte del circuito sintonizado.
Y ya tarde, pero debería haber empezado diciendo que es un chasis vivo! de ahí la necesidad de los condensadores a la antena y las perillas de plástico y el gabinete aislado.

Y la verdad, ni se me hubiera ocurrido preguntar por si estaba puesta la antena jajajaja, muy bueno lo tuyo. Ya con un par de metros de cable tirado en el piso seguro se nota la diferencia.

Y coincido con que el ruido parece provenir de mal filtrado, uno o los 2 condensadores de 50 uF que están el la línea del +B


----------



## merchechild (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola amigos, pues sí, continuamos. Después de poner una antena el resultado es: "Todo mi gozo en un pozo". Bueno ya lo suponía pero las bases son las bases y para construir un edificio hay que comenzar por los cimientos. Coloqué la antena después de limpiar convenientemente el conector y poner una banana con un cable de 3 metros (mejor que sobre) y sí que se nota la diferencia cuando quitas la banana y cuando la vuelves a meter (uy!, que porno suena esto ¿no? je,je!) pero no es suficiente para que la radio funcione correctamente. No mejoraba la calidad de sonido de la emisora que cogía pero se nota que entra con más fuerza cuando introduces la antena. Eso es todo; por lo demás seguimos prácticamente igual.

La siguiente foto muestra la antena. Aquí esta recogida para que lo veáis pero cuando hago las pruebas la extiendo tirándola por el suelo:



Después de esto he hecho algunas cosas que paso a relatar en otros post acontinuación de éste y que aunque hay diferencias todavía no tengo la radio en condiciones. Antes de constestarme esperad a que termine la historia porque he hecho varias acciones.

*Uy!! Me fusiona los mensajes Que cosas!!!!*

Bueno, mi siguiente paso fue cambiar de transformador. Esto lo he hecho porque el "estabilizador" inicial hace bastante ruidillo (es normal) y pensé que podía ser una causa de acople de ruidos en la radio. Efectivamente algo tiene que ver como pronosticaba elbrujo pero no tiene demasiada importacia, es decir, es tolerable.

No obstante recordé que en el pueblo tenía un transformador que no sé de dónde ha salido (cosas de mi familia) pero que tenía muy buen aspecto y que era de 220V a 125V. Me fuí para allá y lo recuperé de un ricón olvidado del garaje de mi casa del pueblo (bueno... la de mis padres).

A continuación muestro unas fotos de él y la tensión que mide una vez enchufado en mi casa de la ciudad (bueno... la de mis padres, la verdad es que si no fuera por ellos, yo no tendría ni donde caerme muerto, por eso España todavía funciona, veremos a ver que pasa cuando desaparezca esa sufrida y bendita generación y los recursos que nos proporcionan a las generaciones de ahora...)....estooooo.... ah! Sí estabamos con lo del transformador; allá van las fotos:

  

Como véis la tensión sigue rondando entre los 130 V, luego el otro transformador está bien.
Sí que he notado que hace menos ruido, tal vez porque no está en una caja metálica como el otro, pero zumba como todos los transformadores grandes.
En la radio también se nota que se acopla menos al sonido pero no cambia el funcionamiento de la misma. Todo sigue igual tras conectar este nuevo artilugio.

Decir que no sé que potencia será capaz de dar este nuevo transfomador porque no lo pone en su cuerpo y tampo tengo ganas de andar averiguándolo con medidas, pero sé que es suficiente para alimentar al dinosaurio; sólo con ver sus generosas dimensiones me basta.

Continuo en otro post que he hecho más cosas....


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 9, 2011)

Le pusiste un capacitor nuevo para el zumbido?


----------



## merchechild (Ene 9, 2011)

Otra cosa que he hecho, continuando con los consejos que me habéis dado, tanto *Black Tiger1954* como *elbrujo*, ha sido cambiar el "Condensador de Fluzo" je, je.. como en la película "Regreso al Futuro": Martin, Martin NO cambies ningún acontecimiento del pasado porque las consecuencias en el futuro pueden ser impredecibles… ja, ja, ja!; Mira que si lo conecto todo y me veo en una época pasada o futura... Bueno, bromas a parte, he sustituido el Condensador de Filtro y al poner los nuevos he notado que en las patillas de los viejos estaban soldadas otras patillas (cortadas de otro anterior condensador, supongo), luego este aparato ya ha tenido alguna intervención en su historia de vida.

También he medido las resistencias que me comentaba *elbrujo* en uno de sus post y estaban todas dentro de valores excepto una sospechosa de 680K que he cambiado por si acaso. En frío me mide alrededor de 800K aunque después de unos instantes baja de algo de valor, así que la he cambiado también por si las moscas pero seguimos con el aparato que no recoge emisoras.(es la que se ve en la foto de a continuación junto con los condensadores de "Fluzo"):


He grabado un archivo de sonido para *elbrujo* con los cambios que he hecho por si es capaz de diagnosticar algo. Decir que en Onda Corta no cojo nada de nada y el sonido a lo largo del recorrido del condensador variable apenas cambia. Muy silencioso con respecto al de AM.
Este es el archivo:
Ver el archivo adjunto Sonido tras las reformas.rar

He limpiado los contactos con un limpiador de spray residuos cero y he comprobado continuidad en los mismos. Estoy hablando de la selectora de dos posiciones de Banda.
Me queda una última cosa que añadir, la cual posteo a continuación.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 9, 2011)

Esos capacitores son para reemplazar al de la fuente?? son de al menos 200 volts? Ahora no se oye zumbido de alterna. Y como se oyen las emisoras de AM? agarras mas de una ahora?


----------



## merchechild (Ene 9, 2011)

Hace ya por lo menos 20 años (joer como pasa el tiempo, Dios mío!!!), cuando yo aún no tenía conexión a internet, ni siquiera PC, por aquel entonces yo usaba un Amstrad 6128 que mis padres me compraron por Reyes a petición mía (estamos hablando del año 87 aprox.) bueno pues por aquel entonces un vecino mío del pueblo, en paz descanse, me regaló una vieja radio a válvulas que debió de pertenecer a sus padres. Esta radio no arrancaba y yo por aquel entonces con 16 o 18 años (no recuerdo bien) era estudiante de electrónica y por ese motivo mi vecino me regaló la radio, para que la arreglara, otro más que se pensaba que por ser electrónico iba a arreglar la radio cuando yo los únicos radios que había arreglado en mi vida eran los de las ruedas de mi bicicleta BH.
Bueno el caso es que toqueteando cables y tal sonó la flauta y la puse en marcha. La radio cogía las emisoras pero las voces de los locutores se oían como si fueran gangosos, es decir, como si estuvieran hablando en un coche que va por un camino de baches y sin amortiguadores.
El caso es que después de fardar ante mi vecino de lo listo que era porque la había logrado poner en marcha me la quedé pero me olvidé de ella. No hice nada más.
El otro día cuando fui a por el transformador, apareció por arte de magia este encanto en un rinconcito de la estantería del garaje. Me sorprendí porque pensé que había desaparecido tras uno de los cambios de casa que hicieron mis padres en su momento.
Pues sí, me la traje para casa y al abrirla de nuevo comprobé que las válvulas eran de mismo tipo y el circuito es prácticamente idéntico en cuanto a construcción. La puse en marcha y lucían todas lámparas y las emisoras se cogen pero se oyen mal, como cuando la dejé abandonada o algo peor.
El caso es que las válvulas funcionan y eso me ha dado pie a cambiarlas por la de esta otra radio que estoy reparando. Así he podido cumplir con la sugerencia de elbrujo de cambiar la uch42 y la uf41 que de otra manera no habría podido hacer puesto que no tengo este tipo de material disponible en mi casa.
Los resultados no varían. He echo varias combinaciones cambiando válvulas pero apenas hay diferencias. Hombre.... son válvulas usadas pero me imagino que no todas van a presentar el mismo fallo. Con esto queda descartado si no la 100% sí en un porcentaje alto que problema de las válvulas no es.

En fin, ahora en vez de una radio voy a tener dos para reparar jajajaja. Bueno, de la mía me ocuparé más adelante si tengo ganas. Por cierto es una IBERIA RADIO S.A  mod. A-21.
Quizá en un futuro abra un nuevo tema para intentar reparar esta radio, pero ahora quiero hacer todo lo posible por reparar la de mi amigo y entregársela. Después ya veremos.

Me he dado cuenta de otro detalle correspondiente a la Philips que paso a comentar en otro post a continuación.

EDITO para *elbrujo*: los condensadores son de 47 mf 250V, los de la fuente sí. No cojo ninguna emisora. Afinando mucho entra una que se oye muy distorsionadamente, en AM ,por supuesto. En Onda Corta no se oye nada. Ahora parece que agarro menos emisoras. El zumbido efectivamente ha despararecido pero no sé si es debido a los condensadores o al transformador nuevo. Tendré que volver a conectar el antiguo capacitor para comparar.


*Uy!! de nuevo me fusionó los mensajes.*

Éste lo he titulado: *Bobina*

Bueno, el detalle que quiero comentar a continuación es el siguiente:
Cuando me entregaron la radio había un componente, que creo que es una bobina (no sé) me lo tenéis que confirmar, que tenía uno de sus extremos roto.
Esto es que alguien anduvo en su momento al aparato y lo estropeó porque no creo que se rompiera solo.

Teniendo en cuenta su ubicación y su estado, mi pregunta es, ¿puede estar infuyendo en la avería? ¿que es dicho elemento? y el cacharro a donde va conectado ¿qué es? este último carraro tiene un tornillo con un pegote que por supuesto yo no voy a tocar.

Ahí van las fotos:
 

¿qué os sugiere esto? Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2011)

El "cacharro" es un trimer - capacitor variable - Y varian girándolos (por ahora no lo hagas )

Saludos !


----------



## merchechild (Ene 9, 2011)

Ok DOSMETROS, ahora me informo un poco en la red sobre los "trimer" por culturilla general. Muchas gracias.

El tema de la bobina ¿de qué clase es? si es que es una bobina. ¿qué función puede tener ahí? ¿puede influir para las dos bandas o sólo para una?

Bueno creo que es hora de agarrar al toro por los cuernos y replantear la avería.
Sabemos que cambiando los condensadores de filtro eliminamos zumbidos pero no  tienen demasiada importancia para recibir emisoras sin distorsionar, entonces: 
He encontrado un organigrama en la red para seguir en caso de averías en las radios a válvulas. Subo el archivo porque creo que es interesante. Tiene un copyright, no sé si estaré violando alguna norma del Foro. A mí me han dejado copiarlo sin problemas así que pienso que es de uso público. Si estoy equivocado ruego a los moderadores lo eliminen del Foro.
Ver el archivo adjunto Organigrama.rar
Entonces según este organigrama podemos situarnos o retomar el problema por la rama: la radio "distorsiona", teniendo en cuenta esto *elbrujo* y* Black Tiger1954 *¿podemos verificar lo que nos manda? ¿cómo empiezo? no tengo ni idea de lo que es un circuito G.A.C. ni como buscar fallas en él. Espero vuestras repuestas. Gracias.

Por cierto, mañana empiezo a laborar en la vida cotidiana y no tendré tanto tiempo como he tenido hasta hoy, que estoy de vacaciones desde últimos de diciembre pero no quiero dejar abandonado el tema, así que dedicaré por las tardes algo de tiempo a ello siempre que otras obligaciones no me lo impidan.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 9, 2011)

merchechild dijo:


> He encontrado un organigrama... Tiene un copyright, no sé si estaré violando alguna norma del Foro.


El Copyright que se ve ahí es una leyenda puesta por el programa con el que se hizo ese organigrama (es una versión demo), no del material en sí.
No hay problemas en postear eso.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 9, 2011)

Cuando uno oye para dar un diagnostico separa lo que se conoce como fallas de audio: distorsion o zumbido que viene heredado de la fuente. Ya sin zumbido la claridad del audio mejora la recepcion desde el momento que esta mas claro lo que se oye.

Encontraste otro juego de valvulas, bien! le vamos atribuir solamente un 50% de probabilidad que esten agotadas lo que no provoca ningun cambio. Lo que ves como roto a donde se conecta en el circuito? es mas facil verlo ahi. El GAC o AGC (control automatico de ganancia, en la industria seria algo como un control de un servomecanismo y su tension de referencia) 

Hay una tension variable producto de la misma recepcion se reinyecta al circuito de entrada como polarizacion adicional. De esta manera si la recepcion es pobre, se realimenta en mayor proporcion amplificando mas. En contra partida si la señal es muy fuerte a punto de saturar, entonces disminuye con su valor la polarizacion y por consiguiente amplifica menos. Esa tension debe variar al momento de la sintonia y no sintonia para saber si esta trabajando bien. El valor puede variar entre algunos voltios negativos, cero o algunos positivos. Aparentemente corresponderia a la R de 2M7 no veo otra realimentacion. Ponele una de 1M ohm en paralelo a ver que hace si sube o baja la recepcion.

Habiendo comprobado las polarizaciones de placa quedarian las de rejas ya que de catodo hay una sola y no aplica al ser de audio no siendo tu problema de bajo volumen.

Revisa las bobinas intermedias, los trimmer y todo lo que sea variable a ver si alguno metio los dedos y esta descalibrada.. como dijo 2 metros no los toques.


----------



## merchechild (Ene 9, 2011)

Gracias *Cacho* por la ayuda.

Para *elbrujo*: ok, intentaré hacer lo que me dices y gracias por la explicación de los GAC. Con respecto los trimers y las bobinas quiero que vuelvas a leer el post nº53 hacia la mitad. Ahí he puesto una explicación que creo, si no me equivoco, que no las has leido porque se fusionaron dos mensajes distintos que mandé uno a continuación del otro. ¿qué me dices de eso?

*EDITO:* Creo que sí que lo has leído *elbrujo*, perdona. Bueno pues con lo de "roto" me refiero a que el extremo superior del hilo de la bobina según se ve en la fotografía estaba suelto. Creo que ese hilo continuaba enrollado y se metía por el aguero superior del cilindro ( lo marco con una flecha en rojo) de ahí sale por la parte de abajo el ternimal de conexión que va justamente soldado en la zona donde he soldado yo es hilo a pelo (en la fotografía que ve bien si te fijas con tranquilidad). El otro extremo de la bobina sale por el lateral del cilindro y va soldado a través de su terminal al trimer que señalo también en la foto.
Creo que a esa bobina le pueden faltar espiras y no se si influye en el tema. ¿a ti que te parece, así viendo de ojo su estado? si fuera así ¿qué debo hacer para repararla?

Otra cosa, que creo que es lo que me pides: la resitencia verde que se ve al lado de la bobina comparte conexión con el extremo dañado de ésta y dicha resistencia va a la patilla 6 de la UCH42. Los cables que se ven en ese mismo punto de conexión (marrones), uno va al condensador variable de sintonia y el otro a un cacharro que no sé que será pero este cacharro tiene dos terminales de conexión en uno de los cuales está soldado dicho cable y en el otro está soldado el cable de la antena.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 9, 2011)

Para quien no tenemos la radio sobre la mesa y teniendo el circuito es mejor que señales en el circuito con un circulo cada componente, sino me es mas dificil seguirte.. Las fotos, audio, aportan para el resto. Tienes los valores de polarizacion de grillas? Descartando las polarizaciones y siendo valvulas usadas quedaria o cambiar las valvulas por nuevas o seguir con algun tipo de analisis mas profundo con instrumentos para poder comprobar si las etapas estan trabajando. (no son muchas)

Mide sobre esa R que te indique con antena y sin antena a ver si varia la tension para saber si es el AGC y si esta trabajando bien.

En el primer audio la unica estacion se oia relativamente bien si sacamos el zumbido. Ahora con antena esa misma estacion en terminos de porcentaje cuanto mejoro?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 9, 2011)

Un detalle aparte de lo que te dijo el amigo brujo, podrías indicar en el circuito adonde estaba conectado ese componente roto? Una bobina seguro que no es, se me huele más a una resistencia, pero sería bueno saber a qué estaba unida para diagnosticar correctamente


----------



## merchechild (Ene 10, 2011)

Me pierdo amigos.

*elbrujo*: contestando a tu pregunta, en términos de porcentaje con antena la emiora recibida apenas se nota en un 2% la mejoría.

Me pierdo porque no conozco los componentes ni los circuitos de la parte implicada en el tema de la bobina rota. Además el esquema difiere del montaje real en algunos componentes lo que hace muy dificil para mí seguir las conexiones y determinar exactamente dónde se encuentra dicha bobina. No obstante os paso el esquema donde marco de manera general la zona donde creo que se encuentra la bobina y unas fotos de situación real.
No sé si servirá de algo.

Ver el archivo adjunto be292.rar

  

No me ha dado tiempo a hacer nada más. No he hecho niguna acción más de medidas como me indica elbrujo por falta de tiempo.

De todas formas me da la sensación que si la bobina está estropeada sólo afectaría a una Banda, que no sé decir si sería a la AM o  a la OC.

*EDITO:* Independientemente de este problema, creo que todavía existe algún problema en el circuito aguas abajo.

*Black Tiger1953*: ya sé que es mucho abusar de ti pero, ¿podrías marcarme en el esquema en limpio los puntos donde tengo que medir la tensión de rejilla que a la que ser refiere *elbrujo* y poner sus valores teóricos para que me sirvan de referencia? Después yo tomaría las tensiones prácticas y las podría al lado de las teóricas para comparar y diagnosticar posibles fallas al igual que hicimos con las tensiones de polarización. Yo tengo los esquemas de las características teóricas de las válvulas, pero dudo al interpretarlas y no estoy seguro de que pudiera hacerlo bien. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 10, 2011)

Creo que voy a hacer algo mejor que indicarte los punto, enseñarte como identificarlos e identificar los electrodos de una válvula:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/419935/


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 10, 2011)

Si la supuesta bobina esta conectada al trimmer, podria ser una bobina tranquilamente. En todo caso fijate si en el resto de la radio hay otra similar. El alambre que rodea al centro es ve como algo aislado es decir una vuelta se toca con la otra y que no sea corto.. la reja o grilla es/son las patas por donde entra señal y su simbolo representa ---- Generalmente por ser entrada los niveles son bajos. Ubicaste lo que creo que es el AGC? del extremo del potenciometro de volumen hay una R de 47 k y en serie con esa esta la otra. Justamente en ese punto hay un nivel de audio que es lo que se termina amplificando por la ultima etapa. Esa R de 4,7 Mega vuelve a la grilla de la valvula. Que represente solamente un 2% con o sin antena puede leerse/interpretarse. Que el AGC este funionando OK y que planche la ganancia cuando recibe de mas y que el mismo AGC con la antena interna al recibir menos actue correctamente levantando la amplificacion.

Cuando puedas medi sobre las dos patas de esa R con y sin antena a ver si cambia la tension, sirve como dato mas lo que pueda aportar BT


----------



## merchechild (Ene 10, 2011)

> Aparentemente corresponderia a la R de 2M7 no veo otra realimentacion. Ponele una de 1M ohm en paralelo a ver que hace si sube o baja la recepcion.


No encuentro la resistencia, me podrías indicar en el esquema dónde está? ¿la resistencia de 1 M que debo poner de cuántos watios sería aproximadamente? es por no quemarla. Gracias *elbrujo*


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 10, 2011)

Nos cruzamos con los post, fijate si con la explicacion que te di del pote de volumen la encontras sino te la marco en el circuito. Edito: ponele la que tengas a mano que sea menor de 2megas. Es una R de poca potencia por lo que hace. En la practica uno mandaba a masa el AGC y se notaba si trabajaba..


----------



## merchechild (Ene 10, 2011)

> Creo que voy a hacer algo mejor que indicarte los punto, enseñarte como identificarlos e identificar los electrodos de una válvula:



Ok *Black tiger1*954, muy interesante, muchas gracias por la información, al final acabaré especialista en radio con terminología incluida; ya sé decir:  "Trimer", "grid o grilla de control", "grid o grilla supresora", "grid o grilla de screen", je, je.

El tema es que en las características de las vávulas que tengo vienen para las tensiones de grilla dos valores y no sé si tienen que estar entre medias o qué. Supongo que el polímetro debe estar puesto en corriente continua y la medida en estas patas es con respecto al chasis ¿verdad? confírmame esto sólo por seguridad.

Para *el brujo*: ok intentaré hacer las pruebas que me indicas, gracias por la explicación


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 10, 2011)

Si, es con respecto a masa y en continua en este tipo de circuitos. Al variar la R en la mitad o menos el cambio deberia ser representativo. Postea la info que tengas de las valvulas y vemos. Si tiene mas de una grilla quizas se refiera a cada una y sino, como dices, un valor medio siempre estamos hablando de polarizacion es decir el valor basico para que un circuito este apto para que haga la funcion a la que se lo puso.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 10, 2011)

Ojo al piojo. Un detalle. Las impedancias de las grillas de las válvulas son muy muy altas, hay que tener en cuenta que aún con polímetros de alta impedancia (10 MOhms) si estás midiendo una grilla control con una resistencia grilla cátodo de 10 MOhms, solo vas a medir la mitad de la tensión.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 10, 2011)

Sino con un osciloscopio se pueden comprobar las dos cosas, pero no tiene.. veremos hasta donde podemos llegar en esta asistencia remota.. (yo me anoto con un jamon de bellota)


----------



## merchechild (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola amigos, no me da tiempo a hacer nada casi, pero he tomado los datos de las tensiones prácticas de las grillas con el polímetro, por supuesto. Osciloscopio no tengo. Soy un electrónico industrial y en casa tengo polímetro, soldadador y estaño y una F.A. de corriente continua regulable de 0V a 30 V que me construí como proyecto de fin de estudios profesionales... y gracias.

Bueno ahí van los datos:

*Válvula UL41:*
(pata 6) G1 = 5,6 V 
(pata 5) G2 = 115,5 V
(pata 7) Kg3 = 9 V

*Válvula UBC41*:
( pata3) G = -0,46 V

*Válvula UF41:* 
(pata 5) G2 = 53 V 
(pata 6) G1 = -0,8 V 
(pata 7) KG3 = 0 V 

*Válvula UCH42:*
(pata 6) G1 = -1,99 V
(pata 5) G2G4 = 53 V
(pata 4) GTG3 = -3,33 V

Para *elbrujo*: en el circuito real no tengo las resistencias que me indicas a la vista no puedo hacer esa prueba. De un extremo del potenciómentro va un cable diretamente a un pote metálico sin resistencias por el camino. El otro extremo no tiene que ver nada con lo que me indicas.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 11, 2011)

Podes marcar las patas en el circuito vos que tenes el esquema de cada valvula... o las tensiones sobre las patas...


----------



## merchechild (Ene 11, 2011)

*Características teóricas de las 5 Válvulas:*
Os subo las características teóricas de todas las válvulas que me ha pedido *elbrujo*. Yo no las sé interpretar adecuadamente.

Ver el archivo adjunto CaracterÃ­sticas VÃ¡lvulas.rar

Espero sirva. Un saludo.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 11, 2011)

No corresponde en el circuito tenes la UAF42 y en la radio que tenes? La UCH42 pareceria que estan bien los valores. Fijate el pdf de la UF41 donde esta el circuito abajo dice AGC. Seria importante identificar en tu circuito de la radio real cual es el AGC para ver si esta andando. Es motivo de que tengas poca recepcion, en definitiva con tantos post, quedamos que una estacion sintoniza dentro de todo "potable" y el resto no. Y en otra radio de AM en tu misma casa se sintoniza esa misma y 3 mas? esta que sintoniza corresponde en la otra radio a que es la mas fuerte o simplemente es una de las 4?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 11, 2011)

Si al elbrujo no le parece mal, no te animás a armar un inyector (el más simple son solo 2 transistores y unos pocos componentes más). Recuerdo que era una de las herramientas que más usaba en las reparaciones cuando solo tenía un tester como instrumento principal.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 11, 2011)

Para nada BT, aca la estamos remando para que la haga andar.. con un astable(fue mi primer circuito que arme en una jabonera) tenes ya un inyector..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 11, 2011)

Ése junto con un oscilador de audio, y un amplificador (signal tracer), fue mi primer instrumento "calificado" con el que empecé a reparar y hacer pruebas .Aún lo tengo, tenía salida cuadrada de frecuencia fija (el multivibrador era asimétrico con respecto a los transistores, el que  utilizaba como salida, tenía un AC187 para tener un poquito más de  potencia jajajaja), sinusoidal de frecuencia variable, y el amplificador directo o rectificando para detectar RF.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 11, 2011)

Veo que cursamos la misma epoca.. y vos con un año mas que yo, parece.. ;o) Aguante la 5U4 y la 6DQ6!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 11, 2011)

Esperá que me pongo de pié: *6DQ6*, es lo menos al nombrarla.
Aún conservo mi transmisor de 80 metros con 4 de las veteranas a la salida, moduladas con portadora controlada. En los picos casi 500 watts de entrada, salida serían unos 350 más o menos. Eso sí, cometí el "horror" de digitalizar (con unas pocas compuertas) los relés de conexión (antena, +B, +B oscilador y esas cosas) 
Algún día voy a subir las fotos de un lineal que hice para un amigo con 4 de las veteranas también con armado "compacto"


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 11, 2011)

Epa, tambien LU? Alla en mis comienzos LU7DLS.. despues me fui mudando.. y hoy la perdi. La renove pero nunca me llego. Tendria que sacar de nuevo..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 11, 2011)

Yo originalmente LU3EFK, luego, LW3DQK, y ahora, con un parche! jajajajajajajaja.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 11, 2011)

Yo evolucione al tcp/ip y me quede con un handy de 2 metros liberado FT411E


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 11, 2011)

La verdad te felicito, yo solo he involucionado, en algún lugar del foro que no recuerdo, postié las fotos del receptor que uso 

PD: regenerativo de 2 válulas!


----------



## merchechild (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola amigos, me rindo, lo siento mucho por mi amigo y muy especialmente por la gente que me habéis ayudado en este maravilloso Foro, puesto que estoy seguro que os habría alegrado mucho saber que una radio de válvulas hubiera resucitado pero... no ha sido así. No ha podido ser. En mis manos el paciente está no muerto pero sí en coma irreversible.

Mi intención, como dije en el primer post, era conseguir el esquema exacto del aparato para cambiar todos los condensadores teniendo en cuenta su valor exacto y también comprobar y cambiar cualquier resistencia que ofreciera dudas también por su valor original. Si a partir de ahí y añadiendo después la posibilidad que me ha salido sobre la marcha del cambio de válvulas la radio no funcionaba, mi trabajo hubiera concluido igualmente. No pensaba llegar más allá.

No ha sido posible un esquema circuito original pero sí he dado muchos buenos pasos gracias a vuestra ayuda. Conseguí iluminar el dial y aprender a medir resistencias bobinadas abiertas gracias a *tiago*, muchas gracias.

Logré confimar el valor de la resistencia bobinada y trabajar sobre los componentes gracias al esquema y la inestimable ayuda de* Black Tiger1954*. Gracias, muchas gracias de verdad.
También logré aprender partes del circuito gracias a las maravillosas explicaciones teóricas de *elbrujo*, hombre sabio donde los haya junto con BT. Gracias también de corazón.
Tampoco quiero olvidarme de* DOSMETROS* y el moderador *CACHO* que también han aportado su granito de arena en esta historia. Muchas gracias amigos.

Me fastidia mucho no haber sido capaz de sacar adelante el tema pero no me quiero meter en berengenales. Es muy posible que el aparato esté descalibrado o que tenga una falla un poco compleja (necesidad de circuitos auxiliares de prueba) como comenta BT o las dos cosas.
No estoy dispuesto a perder más tiempo ni dinero en un aparato que no me dé garantías de poder ser reparado con los recursos que tengo.

Diréis: que pena que un philips BE-221-U acabe en estos tiempos en la basura de nuevo... Bueno... . Yo entregaré a mi amigo el aparato en condiciones mucho mejores de las que estaba cuando llego a mis manos. (desmontadas varias piezas, lleno de porquería y sin prender; toda una basura). Ahora por lo menos se enciende, hace ruido e incluso se oye algo y luce maravillosamente y además se puede coger sin temor a que te confundan con un albañil después de haberlo manipulado.
¿Está realmente todo perdido? Bueno...todavía me queda una carta en la manga, pero jugarla no dependerá de mi, si no de mi amigo. Mientras compraba los materiales que me han hecho falta en el intento de reparación pregunté en las distintas tiendas y una de ellas me dió el telefono de un especialista en reparación de radios antiguas que no tiene comercio pero que me aseguran de buena fe que las queda como una moña. Además de ser especialista debe tenerlo como afición; debe estar jubilado pero si me lo ha recomendado una tienda de componentes electrónicos es por que sabe que el tío es bueno. Así que eso es lo que haré. Yo siempre lo he dicho..., donde esté un especilista que se quiten los manazas; soy de esa opinión y la defiendo. Bueno pues eso, yo para lo que me iba a llevar demasiado he hecho ya en intentar repararla y encima conseguir información para otra posible solución, que donde vivo realmente yo no es fácil encontrarla.
*Gracias a todos *de nuevo por la colaboracíon. Sois lo mejor que me llevo de esta historia; saber que he contado con el apoyo de gente amable y dispuesta a ayudar. Hasta otra amigos.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 13, 2011)

Y llegamos a un punto donde lo mas simple se termino.. y hay que entrar a nivel 2... la remamos.. y bueh tenemos un exito parcial. Ahora si, el jamon de bellotas lo mandas igual!! decile a tu amigo que coopere con la compra..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 13, 2011)

Eso, aunque sean las bellotas


----------



## merchechild (Ene 13, 2011)

Ja, ja, ja, ja!!!!  por supuesto que os merecéis el jamón de bellota... de Jabugo lo llamamos nosotros...Ibérico.    Un abrazo.

P.D.: si el nivel 2 falla , que también sucede con mucha frecuencia en estas lides, todavía nos queda el nivel 3: Compra una radio nueva y déjate de tonterías que te saldrá más rentable de cara a las expectativas que como usuario tienes (las hay nuevas hasta con lámparas).  Viva la Industria!!!


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 13, 2011)

Mis estadisticas. 
En la reparacion hay instancias. Nivel I y II son cobrables sin problema. El tema es cuando entra a Nivel III momento que el equipo supera las 4 horas en la mesa, o lo devolves o seguis a tu riesgo.. Yo lo bajaba de la mesa, lo ponia en un area magico denominado  -de muertos-  y lo agarraba otro dia empezando de nuevo Nivel I y II. De superar de nuevo las 4 horas.. volvia al punto de devolver o entrar en Nivel IV denominado -el nivel del orgullo- en esta fase definitiva entraba en nivel ALPHA meditando.. donde ya la reparacion era por el honor, y no por el dinero equivalente.. muy pocos superaron este nivel..

*EDITO:*En ese caso al ser algo del pasado con historia de vida podria olvidarme los niveles y repararla si o si. Ya entra en la clase de restauracion.. donde el valor del bien de uso, pasa a ser otro.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 15, 2011)

elbrujo dijo:


> Mis estadisticas.
> En la reparacion hay instancias. Nivel I y II son cobrables sin problema. El tema es cuando entra a Nivel III momento que el equipo supera las 4 horas en la mesa, o lo devolves o seguis a tu riesgo.. Yo lo bajaba de la mesa, lo ponia en un area magico denominado  -de muertos-  y lo agarraba otro dia empezando de nuevo Nivel I y II. De superar de nuevo las 4 horas.. volvia al punto de devolver o entrar en Nivel IV denominado -el nivel del orgullo- en esta fase definitiva entraba en nivel ALPHA meditando.. donde ya la reparacion era por el honor, y no por el dinero equivalente.. muy pocos superaron este nivel..
> 
> *EDITO:*En ese caso al ser algo del pasado con historia de vida podria olvidarme los niveles y repararla si o si. Ya entra en la clase de restauracion.. donde el valor del bien de uso, pasa a ser otro.


Muy buena clasificación 
Y me pone contento saber que no soy el único con un "cementerio mágico"...

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 15, 2011)

Mi cementerio ya ocupa más allá de mi vista


----------



## merchechild (Ene 16, 2011)

Chicoooos!!!!!, chicooosss!!!!! AÚN HAY ESPERANZAAAAAS!!!!!!

Es el potenciómetro!!!!! está estropeado. Falla como una escopeta de ferias.

Resulta que me he puesto a montar la radio para entregársela a mi amigo en las mejores condiciones posibles para si quería llevarla a reparar.
Vacié el condensador de filtro ( el de la fuente) y metí dos condensadores de 47 mf/250V. Con eso eliminamos el zumbido de alterna que oía *elbrujo*. También he quedado cambiados 3 condensadores que ofrecían mal aspecto visual y dudosas cualidades. Y además puse la resistencia del dial y el fusible nuevos. Pues bien, cuando ya tenía la radio montada y tapada para entregársela a mi amigo me ha dado por enchufarla y ponerme a buscar emisoras. He logrado coger dos distintas en AM y al cogerlas se me iban. Yo seguía moviendo el dial y se me iban y venían pero sin establecerse de continuo. Como la cuerda de la aguja del dial está unida al potenciómetro por una polea lo que estaba haciendo al mover el dial era mover el potenciómetro un poco y he comprobado que tocando el potenciómetro falsea en todo su recorrido. Tiene que estar hecho polvo.

Ahora necesito comprender qué clase de potenciómetro es y cómo funciona para poder sustituirlo; primero para probar y luego a ver cómo me las ingenio para adaptar uno convencional del mercado ya que no existen idénticos a los del aparato. Es una faena porque son potenciómetros especíiicos de la casa y para adaptar uno comercial me va a costar Dios y ayuda.
En fin, quiero que me expliquéis que clase de potenciómetro es y cómo puedo sustituirlo por alguno que haya en el mercado.
Las conexiones son idénticas a las del esquema que me pasó *Black Tiger1954*. En el potenciómetro de la radio pone 0,85 Mohm, pero tiene las mismas conexiones que el del esquema. ¿Me podéis decir que clase de potenciómetro es y porque tiene 4 patas en vez de tres como los convencionales? El interruptor también está solidario al potenciómetro pero son patas distintas (eso está controlado)
Os subo el esquema para que veáis el detalle del potenciómetro y me expliquéis que función tiene cada pata o lo que se os ocurra. Espero vuestras respuestas, gracias.
Ver el archivo adjunto potenciÃ³metro.rar


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 16, 2011)

Miren a que es capaz el hombre.. por no ponerse con un jamon pata negra.. insiste en arreglar esa radio vieja!!

Hey, en buenahora que hay esperanzas!.. a que potenciometro te refieres? potenciometro del volumen? si queres probarlo puentea el centro con una de las puntas, en una el volumen se ira a masa y en el otro quedaria a maximo.

Como describes mover el dial con el potenciometro, te referis al eje del dial? o sea el capacitor variable http://www.mtmscientific.com/cap3.jpg si es ese, fijate que las chapas no se toquen al momento de girar porque lo pondria en corto y ese si seria motivo de que no sintonice nada..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 16, 2011)

Que bueno es enriquecerse mutuamente.
Obvio que con el tiempo lo había olvidado, pero esa falla era muy común, se dobla alguna de las chapitas del variable, y causan estragos


----------



## merchechild (Ene 16, 2011)

Ok comprobaré lo de las chapitas. Otra vez a desmontar el chasis, jope!!! Bueno, todo sea por la causa.

En cuanto al potenciómetro necesito saber más. Contestando a tu pregunta, *elbrujo*, efectivamente es el potenciómetro del volumen. No se cual es el punto del medio fisícamente.Te subo la foto real y el esquema con las patillas numeradas en el potenciómetro real y las correspondientes en el esquema teórico. Esa correspondencia está asegurada.
*elbrujo*, ¿Me puedes decir entre que números tengo que hacer los puentes para hacer la prueba que me indicas?

Otra cosa: las chapitas del condensador variable están muy juntas. ¿Cómo sé que no rozan unas con otras al moverse? quiero decir ¿eso es posible verlo a simple vista? parece difícil verlo. Y en caso de que estuviera alguna en contacto ¿tiene reparación? o ¿habría que cambiar todo el condensador variable?

Estas son las fotos del potenciómetro y el esquema numeradas las patillas:

Ver el archivo adjunto potenciÃ³metro marcas.rar

Habladme del potenciómetro por favor. ¿por qué tiene 4 patas?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 16, 2011)

Tiene 4 patas porque tiene compensación de sonoridad, si mirás en el circuito, efectivamente es de 4 patas.
Para comprobar el variable, lo que yo hacía era desconectarlo, un tester midiendo continuidad o resistencia entre la carcasa y c/u de las secciones, y moverlo en todo su recorrido, jamás tiene que indicar continuidad o resistencia alguna.


----------



## merchechild (Ene 16, 2011)

Ok *Black Tiger1954*. El condensador variable tiene 4 cables, 2 en los laterales que están en contacto con la carcasa y dos en el medio. He desconectado del circuito los cables 2 y 3 (ver foto) y he probado continudad. El resultado es que hay varios puntos a lo largo del recorrido del condensador en los que me da continuidad con la carcasa. Sobre todo en la parte en la que las aletas quedan más escondidas. ¿qué me puedes decir de esto Black Tiger ¿sería necesario cambiar el condensador?

Foto del condensador variable con cableado:


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 16, 2011)

Estuve de paseo.. domingo.. a ver el potenciometro tiene otros cables al costado?? 3?? y esos son de atras? porque si es asi, los de atras son los del switch de encendido que cortan los 110 volts en las dos patas por ser chasis vivo.. segui los cables a ver donde van.. y esos celestes/azules que se ven por atras donde van?

Para comprobar el capacitor variable proba en continuidad con la radio apagada entre lo que se mueve y lo quieto.. obviamente al ser el dielectrico el aire.. no puede tener continuidad en todo el recorrido.. o sea giras la perilla de punta a punta para medir..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 16, 2011)

La "reparación" del variable es artesanal, con mucho cuidado, y mirando con una lupa si es necesario, hay que ubicar en que puntos toca y mover la placa que se ha torcido.
Igual queda un punto que estoy seguro que influye, que es esa pieza rota. Es necesario ubicarla en el circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2011)

A ver si me gano una feta del jamón  . . . o una bellota jeje

En cuanto al potenciómetro , yo lo desmontaría haciendo primero un plano-dibujo para tontos bién detallado de las conecciones , de manera de poder volverlo a montar sin problemas .

Lo desarmaría con cuidado , lo limpiaría con alcohol fino , le daría un poquito más de presión a los cursores de la pista metálica y el que roza la pista de "carbón" , con cuidado que no queden filos que lastimen y probaría !

A veces cuesta "embocarle" la posición del "clic" de la parte del switch de encendido trasero.


Saludos !


----------



## merchechild (Ene 17, 2011)

Para *el brujo*: los cables azules los he puesto yo. En realidad es un cable que pasa por el fusible que también he puesto yo y va a una fase de los 110 V en el switch que como bien dices es doble para cortar las dos fases de la alimentación de alterna puesto que es un chasis vivo. Te pongo un vista en planta para que veas que en la parte trasera del potenciómetro están las 4 patas del switch (bueno solo se ven dos; las otras dos están debajo de las que se ven en la foto). Con el switch no tengo problemas, es más, lo tenía condenado, es decir, fijo porque como muy bien ha aportado DOSMETROS debe estar desembocado mecánicamente de la posición del "click" del potenciómetro. Esto me lo entregó así mi amigo.
Esta es la foto:


Muy buena aportación *DOSMETROS*. No había pensado en que podía repararlo. Siempre pensé que cuando falla la pista de carbón lo mejor es sustituir el potenciómetro por uno nuevo. Pero éste al ser especial es una buena opción la de intentar repararlo. Muchas gracias por las fotos y la explicación. Ahora a ver que tal se me da porque nunca lo he hecho. Me tendré que armar de paciencia e ir poco a poco para no romperle en el intento de reparación. Desde luego ya te has ganado no una si no dos raspas de buen jamón de bellotas.

*Black Tiger1953*: Está claro que el condesador se me pone en corto en varias zonas del recorrido. Reparar este cacharro va a ser más dificil para mi. Primero lo tendré que desmontar del aparato y luego ver como me las ingenio para detectar la placa o placas en corto y depués enderezarlas para que no rocen. Esto va a ser una odisea para mi.

Bueno pues ahora sólo me queda poner manos a la obra y ya os contaré como llevo la reparación de estos dos elementos. Un saludo y gracias a los tres de nuevo.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 17, 2011)

El capa variable no es tan complicado cuando es asi de nucleo de aire, cuando tiene mica de los chiquitos esos si es mas complejo. Lo ves donde roza, lo separas un poco sin que toque del otro lado.. es aluminio..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2011)

merchechild dijo:


> *953*: Está claro que el condesador se me pone en corto en varias zonas del recorrido. Reparar este cacharro va a ser más dificil para mi. Primero lo tendré que desmontar del aparato y luego ver como me las ingenio para detectar la placa o placas en corto y depués enderezarlas para que no rocen. Esto va a ser una odisea para mi.


 
El capacitor al aire , lo desmontás ; primero el planito detallado para tontos  , y lo ponés en serie con una lámpara dicroica de 12 V 50 Watts en serie con su correspondiente transformador , o sea que te va a quedar conectado a los 12 v , no a los 110.

Entonces cuando se enciende ahí tenés un problema y tendrás que enderezar alguna chapita , luego los roces menores "se queman" con los 5 amperes , o sea que el chisporroteo va a eliminarlo

Saludos !


----------



## merchechild (Ene 22, 2011)

Buenas tardes amigos,
Me congratula informaros de que esta mañana acaba de *salir del coma* la radio valvular Philips BE-221-U.

Sé que esta noticia os va a alegrar mucho aunque seguramente no tanto como me ha alegrado a mí puesto que me da la reputación de ser un buen *médico en electrónica*, reputación que había perdido al tratar de abandonar al paciente lavándome las manos cual Poncio Pilatos ante la liberación del entonces preso Jesús de Nazaret.

He reparado el condensador variable. Os explico:
Es el clásico tamden, en uno de las dos partes se ponía una chapita en corto hacia la mitad del recorrido. En la otra parte de tamden se ponían en cortocircuito dos de sus chapitas desde la mitad hasta el final de su recorrido.
Lo he reparado con el polímetro en continuidad y sólo me ha hecho falta un destornillador finito de precisión característico de los electrónicos para repararlo. Simplemente separando las chapitas con este destornillador he logrado enderezarlas y conseguir que ninguna haga corto; trabajo de *cirujano*.

El potenciómetro no lo desmonté porque a medida que reparaba el condensador se ponía en evidencia que la falla era de éste y que el potenciómetro estaba implicado debido a la unión con la cuerda del dial al condensador. No obstante lo pulverizé con un poco de spray limpia contactos residuo cero.

Bueno, pues después de conectar de nuevo el condensador ya reparado el resultado es que la radio ha salido del Coma profundo. Respira y da signos de vida. Os subo un archivo de sonido para que lo oigáis y para que *elbrujo* de su opinión.

Para *elbrujo*, te explico:

En Onda Corta en mi casa no se coge ninguna emisora, tanto con la radio valvular como con la radio digital, es decir, estoy en un lugar donde no pillo O.C. luego de esa parte nos olvidamos porque no podemos hacer nada.

En AM con la radio digital sintonizo 3 emisoras. Te dije anteriormente 4 porque con la radio digital sintonicé una emisora repetida en distinta frecuencia.

Entonces, partimos de que en mi ciudad, en el sitio donde vivo sólo sintonizo 3 emisoras en AM. Las tres con la radio digital se pillan aceptablemente.
Con la radio valvular he logrado sintonizar las 3 e incluso algo de la emisora repetida en otra frecuencia. Ahora el problema es que me gustaría mejorar la sintonización puesto que hay bastante ruidillo y una apenas se puede oir claramente.
Teniendo en cuenta el archivo de sonido que adjunto, mi pregunta es ¿podemos fiabilizar la recepción? ¿por dónde comenzamos?. Tenemos las tensiones en las válvulas y parece que están correctas, luego el sistema de circuitos electrónicos cumple con su función básica. Ahora queda determinar como fiabilizar este aparato para que un usuario normal disfrute de las emisoras con más calidad.

Espero vuestras respuestas, *muchas gracias amigos.*

DOMETROS: gracias por tus sugerencias y explicaciones de cómo reparar estos elementos; sin duda me han dado mucha confianza y seguridad para seguir adelante con la reparación.

Aquí os dejo el archivo de sonido que muestra la recuperación de la radio. Os recuerdo que aunque ha salido del coma, el paciente, se mantiene estable pero dentro de la gravedad. Mi reto ahora es dejarlo lo más asintomático posible para que mi amigo pueda hacer un uso válido de él.
Ver el archivo adjunto Sonido Radio despues de salir del coma.rar


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 22, 2011)

En buena hora! se ve que tienes fibra.. al no haberla abandonada.. el ruido es tipico de recepcion ten en cuenta que el ruido conforma una relacion de señal/ruido. Si mejoras la señal baja relativamente el ruido. 

Prueba en sintonizar la mejor estacion y cuando la tienes oida, agarra la antena con la mano a ver si aumenta o disminuye la señal y como se comporta el ruido. 

Repite con otra de las sintonias y postea. De todas maneras en terminos generales la radio esta andando.. tiene dos valvulas que corresponden a la sintonia y frecuencia intermedia.. sin saber en que estado estan las mismas previamente yo no tocaria nada mas. 

No puedes comparar esa tecnologia con las actuales digitales..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 22, 2011)

Perdón que insista con esto, pero antes de otras cosas, yo intentaría averiguar que es esto:
Ver el archivo adjunto 46038


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 22, 2011)

es un choque eso.. si esta desconectado hay que seguir el circuito a ver a que corresponde sobre el que estamos comparando.. si corresponde a OC no importaria..

*EDITO*: con la prueba de la antena estamos evaluando si anda el AGC..


----------



## merchechild (Ene 23, 2011)

Perdón *elbrujo*, quizá tengas razón en que haya que evaluar el circuito AGC... pero antes de meternos en ese ajo hay que tener encuenta lo que nos ha dicho *Black Tiger1953*

Pedazo aberración que creo que he hecho soldando el extemo del choque, (como muy bien lo has identificado *elbrujo*), al circuito. Aberración absoluta!!!! ¿por qué me ha pasado esto? porque la ignoracia es la madre del atrevimiento.

Nada más que *elbrujo* ha comentado que era un choque de nucleo de ferrita o ferrite, como queráis llamarlo, me entraron las sospechas. Me he puesto a buscar en la red un poco sobre estos "cacharros" y resulta que son una de las partes más básicas y fundamentales en la R.F.

Señores, son inductores y yo lo que estaba haciendo al soldar el extremo suelto al circuito era *un puente*, es decir, estaba anulando completamente la función del choque.

*elbrujo*, por supuesto que tiene que ver con el circuito de AM ya que está unido a la parte del tamden que corresponde a la AM.

Más o menos el circuito sería: 
Entra la antena exterior. A continuación a través de un componente rectangular que no se como se llama pero que está encerado (cera de vela normal) y que tiene cuatro patas, sale a un trimer. Del trimer va al choque y del choque va al condensador variable (parte correspondiente a la AM).

Ahora se me plantea cómo reparar este choque y tener la certeza de dejarle en estado original.
He comprobado que el hilo que forma la bobina es de cobre estañado y no está aislado, luego no tengo problemas para vover a enrrollarlo alrededor del nucleo de ferrita y luego echar un poco de cera de vela para que quede sujeto. El problema ahora es ¿Qué inductancia tenía este choque en su estado original? La inductancia se mide en Henrios, que para este caso de choque será del orden de micro Henrios o mili Henrios... Lo digo porque el hilo esta suelto pero no se si ha sido cortado en longitud en algún momento mientras se degradaba...

De momento voy a reparar el choque con lo que tengo y probaré. *Quiero vuestros comentarios* con todo lo que podáis aportar al respecto.
Aquí os dejo la foto del choque desmontado. Cuando lo repare subo la foto de cómo me ha quedado. Otra cosa ¿alguien sabe como medir la inductancia con el polímetro que tengo? ¿en el esquema original podría venir el valor en henrios de este choque?


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 23, 2011)

En el circuito se ven dos trimmer (25) con dos choques. Trata de buscar al otro a ver cuantas vueltas tiene.. para medir la bobina es complejo. tenes que hacerla oscilar. El instrumento es un Qmetro. Nunca vi un berengenal... por esto del dicho te estas metiendo en un berengenal..


----------



## Cacho (Ene 23, 2011)

Por berenjenales, pregúntenle al Rey Julien.
Cuenta que una vez tuvieron que correr a un tipo a través de uno y las berenjenas quedan justo a la altura "dolorosa" del hombre. A poco de correr por ahí, el que huía ya no pudo más (y lo sperseguidores supongo que tampoco).

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 23, 2011)

Luego de ver varios circuitos más, *creo* que es una bobina y que con el trimer que está pegado, forma una trampa de ondas cuya frecuencia es la misma que la FI (Frecuencia Intermedia), y si mis suposiciones son correctas, no creo que influya en nada significativo.
También estuve viendo que el circuito que yo subí, no es exacto al de tu radio.
Y estuve tratando de encontrarlo por algún lado y nada 

Amén de lo expuesto precedentemente  (es que quiero parecer serio ), oyendo la grabación, me da la impresión de que está pasando alterna a la DC o algo parecido.
Si estás dispuesto a se un House cualquiera  podemos llegar a buen término.
Ya que tenés un transformador (ojo, digo transformador y *NO* autotransformador), te puedo indicar donde inyectarle audio (proveniente de donde sea) y comprobar la "calidad" del mismo a la salida, solo como para descartar totalmente esa etapa.

PD a moderación:
Yo quisiera saber si al Rey le dolía o le gustaba


----------



## merchechild (Ene 23, 2011)

Vale *elbrujo*, me olvido de medir puesto que no tengo Qmetro de esos. Repecto a la otra bobina o choque es esta que te muestro en la foto:



Como ves es diferente (longitud) porque tendrá diferente característica. Esta bobina o choque es el que está asociado al circuito de O.C.

Con respecto al berengenal pues amén de lo que dice el moderador *cacho*. Busca en google lo que es una berengena y probablemente encuentres alguna foto de un campo cultivado de ellas, je, je, je, sólo por satisfacer la curiosidad.

Bueno he reparado el choque y me ha quedado de esta manera:


No sé si le faltará alguna vuelta pero creo que me ha quedado bastante bien. En cuanto al funcionamiento de la radio, como auguraba *Black Tiger*, no es demasiado significativo aunque sí que tiene importancia a la hora de coger la señal con algo más de intensidad.

Por otro lado creo que Black Tiger sigue teniendo razón en que hay una señal de ruido que parece que la alterna se mete en el circuito de continua ¿esto podría ser un condesador en malas condiciones? Creo que me voy a poner a cambiar uno por uno y probar. Cuesta un poco de trabajo pero me quito el gusanillo.

Black Tiger, lo que me propones del transformador puede ser interesante ( no sé si sabré hacerlo) cuéntame a ver si lo veo viable...

Gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 23, 2011)

Con respecto a transformador, me refería al que usás para alimentar la majestuosa radio.
O sea, para las pruebas que me gustaría hacer, en *necesario* que éste sea transformador y no autotransformador. La diferencia entre ambos es que el primero *aisla* de la red y el segundo no.
Para comprobar esto, solo tenés que medir con el multímetro en modo resistencia, entre el primario y el secundario. Si entre cualquiera de ellas (primario -entrada- secundario -salida-) la resistencia es baja, es un auto transformador, en caso contrario, es un transformador.


----------



## merchechild (Ene 23, 2011)

A ver *Black Tiger*, aquí te mando las medidas de resistencia entre los terminales del transformador que tengo. No tiene más terminales, así que estas son todas combinaciones que he podido hacer para leer resistencias. Espero te sirvan para saber que clase de transformador es.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 23, 2011)

Estás midiendo sobre primario/secundario?
O sea, desde donde se conecta a los 220 contra donde se conecta la radio?


----------



## merchechild (Ene 24, 2011)

A ver *Black Tiger*, creo que estamos muy flojos en el tema de transformadores y necesitemos ayuda de algún experto. Yo me acuerdo que en el *segundo curso* de los cinco que hice correspondientes a la profesión oficial de Electrónica Industrial en mi pais (allá por los años 85-92) nos enseñarón a hacer los cálculos básicos para fabricar un transformador y tuvimos la ocasión de bobinar uno que a mí particularmente me funcionó de maravilla. Era toda una odisea hacerlo en tan poco tiempo porque a parte de los cálculos teóricos, tuvimos que fabricarlo a mano y hacer un informe digno de un deliniante, que la verdad, sólo el trabajo de elaboración ya te comía todo el interés por aprender realmente lo importante sobre los transformadores.... y acontinuación ese mismo año en otro trimestre bobinamos un motor de corriente alterna de jaula de ardilla y vuelta a empezar con los cálculos y los informes.... Esto sólo en la asignatura de taller, que luego estaban las comunes (matemáticas, física ,inglés, lengua, historia, ética, religión... un porrón de ellas). Además de esto estaba el agravante de que yo tenía unos 17-18 años y lo que más me interesaba por aquel entonces eran... (con el debido respeto al Foro), las tetas de Sabrina y el cuerpazo de Madonna. A Madonna seguro que la conoces porque es norteamericana pero a Sabrina probablemete no la conozcas puesto que era una cantante italiana que hizo furor en su momento aquí en Europa más que por sus canciones, por sus atributos. Te invito a que la eches un vistazo en nuestro socorrido google y comprenderás por qué los transformadores pasaban para mí prácticamente desapercibidos en una época en la que los institos básicos comenzaban a fustigarme con la más cruel fuerza que puede existir en la naturaleza. (Sabrina Salerno, se llama)...Te lo voy a poner más fácil... mira esto a ver si funciona desde tu pais...






En fin *Black Tiger1954* que no tengo ni idea de la construcción de este transformador. Sólo te puedo decir que tiene un punto común que es el *cero* y entre ese punto y el de 220V lo chisco a la red de mi casa y entre ese mismo cero y el punto 125V se lo endiño al aparato de radio y este se enciende tan a gusto como lo hacía yo cuando Televisión Española me enchufaba a la Sabrina en fin de año.

Necesitamos ayuda, *¿alguien sabe de transformadores en el Foro?* puedo subir mas fotos de él si hace falta.



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Estás midiendo sobre primario/secundario?
> O sea, desde donde se conecta a los 220 contra donde se conecta la radio?



Pues sí, ¿que tiene de raro?. Por cierto, ¿por qué se borró del Foro tu anterior comentario?



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Con respecto a transformador, me refería al que usás para alimentar la majestuosa radio.
> O sea, para las pruebas que me gustaría hacer, en *necesario* que éste sea transformador y no autotransformador. La diferencia entre ambos es que el primero *aisla* de la red y el segundo no.



Me informé en la socorrida Wiki, *Black Tiger1954*. Mucho me temo que tengo un autotransformador, luego no vamos a poder hacer las pruebas a las que te refieres.

Mira esto: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autotransformador


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 24, 2011)

Si, efectivamente es un auto transformador.
Igual se puede hacer la prueba pero teniendo algunas precauciones.
Tenés disponible alguna radio portátil o algo similar como para poder inyectar el audio?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

Quizás con dos transformadores  220 / 12 y 110 / 12 , conectados 12 con 12 

O dos de 220 / 12 y 220 / 24 , el secundario de 12 alimentando al de 24


----------



## merchechild (Ene 24, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Tenés disponible alguna radio portátil o algo similar como para poder inyectar el audio?



Sin duda alguna amigo, tengo aparatos de mp3, mp4 portátiles que me entregan una señal de audio por la toma para auriculares ¿Sirven o necesitamos que la señal de audio a inyectar esté más amplificada?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 24, 2011)

Con eso bastará.
La idea es la siguiente, pero tené en cuenta que hay que hacerlo con cuidado, ya que es un chasis "vivo" o "caliente".
Lo primero es hacer un cable de 2 conductores para tomar la salida de audio de alguno de los donantes.
Sobre el potenciómetro de volumen de el paciente, entre sus extremos, conectás dicha salida (es indispensable que el donante funcione a pilas).
Encendés el donante a máximo volumen, luego enchufás al paciente y lo encendés, y ahí vamos a comprobar si aparece ruido de alterna o no en la etapa de audio del paciente.
En otras palabras lo estamos usando como un generador de audio y un pequeño amplificador.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 24, 2011)

Podras hacer la prueba del AGC? y si es ruido de recepcion por mala recepcion? a proposito a donde estan esas estaciones fisicamente hablando, en tu ciudad, en otra distante? a cuantos km?


----------



## merchechild (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola *elbrujo* hacía tiempo que no comentabas; ya echaba de menos. Con respecto a AGC decirte que creo que funciona correctamente. Te explico:
Cuando meto la antena parece que sube el volumen pero aumenta también el nivel sonoro del ruido de fondo y no se nota mejoría en la sintonización. Sin embargo cuando quito la antena baja el ruido y la sintonización se hace mas agradable de cara a cómo se oyen las voces.
Yo creo que esto indica que la ganancia que procura el AGC de la que hablabas en anteriores post se manifiesta de manera correcta o por lo menos parece que está funcionando.

Con respecto a las emisoras decirte que no tengo ni idea si emiten desde mi ciudad o más distantes. Creo que la que mejor entra emite desde mi ciudad pero no estoy completamente seguro.

*Black Tiger1954:* Ok. No tengo ningún problema con los cables que me indicas ya que tengo preparados artesanalmente varios de ellos con una toma jack de 3,5 para los portátiles y dos RCA's para la conexión a otros equipos de potencia mayor. Generalmente los suelo enchufar al equipo de alta fidelidad de mi mercedes (de aquí nick, je,je). Lo destripé hace unos años y preparé unas tomas caseras para estos recientes cachivaches digitales, ji, ji, ji.

Por lo del chasis vivo no te preocupes, soy electrónico y por lo tanto soy consciente del riesgo que corro, aunque eso no me exime de tener un accidente, por supuesto. Si después de la prueba ves que tardo mucho en escribir al Foro es señal de que estoy frito je, je, je.

Tengo una duda ¿A qué extremos del potenciómetro te refrieres para conectar la señal de audio? ¿al 1 y al 4? mira la fotografía dónde les tengo numerados (post nº 93)

Y una vez que le inyecta la señal ¿cómo he de tener la radio valvular? Quiero decir, ¿tiene que tener sintonizada alguna emisora o tengo que llevar el dial a un punto donde no coja emisora? Supongo que será lo último pero pregunto por si acaso.

Tardaré unos días en hacer la prueba porque tengo el chasis desmontado en estos momentos. Quiero quitar los cables azules que puse cuando integré el fusible y alejarles del circuito de radio ya que me he dado cuenta de que está hecho una chapuza porque puede transmitirse por inducción parásita ruidos al circuito, según lo tengo.

*Black Tiger1954*, contéstame a las preguntas que te hice para ir preparando el tema.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 24, 2011)

> Si después de la prueba ves que tardo mucho en escribir al Foro es señal de que estoy frito je, je, je.


Si antes de hacerlo te ponés un poquito de aceite de oliva, ajo y sal, enviá alguna de las frituras 



> Tengo una duda ¿A qué extremos del potenciómetro te refrieres para  conectar la señal de audio? ¿al 1 y al 4? mira la fotografía dónde les  tengo numerados (post nº 93)


Te los marco en el esquema adjunto si no te parece mal.



> Y una vez que le inyecta la señal ¿cómo he de tener la radio valvular?  Quiero decir, ¿tiene que tener sintonizada alguna emisora o tengo que  llevar el dial a un punto donde no coja emisora? Supongo que será lo  último pero pregunto por si acaso.


Tal cual. Lo ideal sería desconectar la etapa previa, pero como la impedancia de salida de los donadores es muy baja, no creo que influya mucho


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 24, 2011)

merchechild dijo:


> *Black Tiger1954:* Ok. No tengo ningún problema con los cables que me indicas ya que tengo preparados artesanalmente varios de ellos con una toma jack de 3,5 para los portátiles y dos RCA's para la conexión a otros equipos de potencia mayor. Generalmente los suelo enchufar al equipo de alta fidelidad de mi mercedes (de aquí nick, je,je). Lo destripé hace unos años y preparé unas tomas caseras para estos recientes cachivaches digitales, ji, ji, ji.



Oye compis! supongo que estaras en este foro tambien!.. http://www.mbfaq.com/ 

 buscame.. 

Si sube el nivel de recepcion lo sube logicamente en partes proporcionales, en este caso como el ruido es mas notable a mayor nivel sentis mas ruido por encima de la recepcion misma.

El choque veo que quedo bien reparado, le soldaste la parte suelta a la pata de abajo por el centro del tubito?


----------



## merchechild (Ene 29, 2011)

Holaaaaaaaaaa!!!!, Creías que ya estaba frito ¿eh? je, je, je. Como hace tiempo que no escribo... Pero no, aquí sigo dando guerra. No he tenido mucho tiempo para escribir al Foro pero si que he dedicado algo de las tardes al aparato que el tema nos ocupa. 

Bueno en primer lugar comentaros los avances:
He sustituido todos los condensadores y todas las resistencias de carbón que he encontrado a mi paso soldador en mano. Con esta acción he quedado al aparetejo más suave que un guante; y yo me he quedado tan a gusto.

*Black Tiger1954*, eres un genio. He hecho el experimento que me indicaste y el resultado ha sido muy positivo. El circuito de audio funciona tan ricamente, como una moña.
Subo un video grabado con el celular en .3gp para que lo veáis y lo oigáis. Buscad el programita en internet para abrirle.
Ver el archivo adjunto V29-01-11_13.37.rar

Otra cosa en la que he avanzado ha sido en la parte de R.F. Resulta que ahora  sabiendo que el audio funciona correctamente, me he centrado en las válvulas Uf41  y uch42. Cambiando la Uf41, (la que tengo de la otra radio), se nota mucho la diferencia. Entonces creo que tengo que dar la razón a *elbrujo* de que pueden estar las válvulas agotadas. Luego os subo dos archivos de audio con cada una de las *uf* para que veáis la diferencia. No obstante ya vamos por buen camino. Hemos avanzado muchísimo, sobre todo probando la etapa de audio como muy bien a sugerido *Black Tiger1954*; es más creo que voy a dejar puesto el cable de entrada al audio con el jack de 3,5 para que mi amigo pueda enchufar un mp3, el celular o lo que se le antoje y así aumenta la funcionalidad del aparado. Es una pasada!!!!. El sonido de las válvulas hace más cálido el sonido digital de los mp3's, mp4's etc.
Gracias *Black tiger1954 *por la sugerencia de inyectar audio externo al aparato; ha sido *todo un exitazo.*

Aquí os dejo un archivo de sonido para que oigáis cómo se oyen las distintas emisoras de FM que sintoniza mi mp4 a través de la radio valvular Philips BE-221-U. ¿parace paradógico, verdad?. Una radio diseñada sólo para AM y O.C pero donde se escucha la FM. Si se lo decimos al ingeniero que en su momento diseñó la radio no daría crédito en aquellos tiempos, ja, ja, ja.
Ver el archivo adjunto mp4 a travÃ©s de radio valvular.rar


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 29, 2011)

Bueno, felicitaciones!
Te cuento que en unos días voy a recuperar mi stock de válvulas, puedo mirar ya que seguro hay.
Una advertencia por las dudas: si dejás puesto un jack para usarlo como amplificador, es IMPRESCINDIBLE que queden aislados ambos conductores, al menos con sendos capacitores.
Me causó mucha gracia los gestos que hiciste 

PD: y la bobina que ibas a reparar? Qué pasó con ella?


----------



## merchechild (Ene 29, 2011)

Ok *Black Tiger1954*, en mi ciudad no venden válvulas por las tiendas de electrónica. No sé si en algún ricón escondido alguien las venderá pero no tengo constancia de ello. Me tendría que ir a Madrid a por ellas o conseguirlas a través de internet. Por otro lado la decisión de cambiar las válvulas no dependería directamente de mi. Tendría que consultar con mi amigo y preguntarle si le interesa o no cambiarlas, ya que hasta ahora yo podía asumir los gastos porque el material reemplazado es de lo más barato que hay en electrónica.
De todas formas mantenme informado y si le interesa hacemos negocio. Doy por supuesto que sería válvulas a estrenar.

La bobina ya la reparé anteriormente pero el *elbrujo* me sugirió que conectara el extremo del bobinado a la otra pata del choque. Lo he hecho así y parece que funciona mejor, es decir, coge mejor las emisoras. No obstante creo que sería conveniente cambiar las válvulas. Con eso creo que quedaría el aparato como una moña.

Por cierto, me gustó lo de aislar los cables del jack *Black Tiger1954* ¿Me puedes decir, por favor, de qué capacidad y voltaje pongo los condesadores? también te agradecería que me dibujaras en el esquema las conexiones de estos para que no tenga ninguna duda. Supongo que sea en serie pero mi duda es si hay que llevarles a masa o simplemente van entre el cable y el extremo del potenciómetro. Muchas gracias *Black tiger1954*.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 29, 2011)

No conozco el presupuesto de tu amigo, pero mirá por ejemplo acá:
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-NOS-Tungsram-...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item4cf296babf
u$15 con flete incluido.
Lo de los condensadores es fácil, calculo con con 47 nF debería alcanzar, ya que la impedancia de entrada de la etapa de audio es muy alta. Preferiblemente de poliester o similar y de buena aislación (creo que 250 V son fáciles de conseguir).
Tenés que poner 2, uno hacia el chasis, y el otro hacia el vivo, o sea de los extremos del pote, uno para cada lado, y en serie con estos, los cables hacia el jack.

PD: moña es la hermana del moño?  Intentá traducir esa expresión al argentinish


----------



## merchechild (Ene 29, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No conozco el presupuesto de tu amigo.



Gracias *Black Tiger1954*, no es cuestión de falta de poder adquisitivo. Tanto él como yo estamos sobrados para adquirir el material. El problema son las formas; Para mí desembolsar 80 o 100 machacantes es asumible pero llegamos a un punto en que "si encima de prostituta gratuita pongo la cama" pues vamos de narices... espero entiendas la expresión. Para él tampoco supondría demasiado esfuerzo desembolsar cantidades de ese orden pero supongo que si lo hace me pedirá garantías de que el aparato va a funcionar de manera adecuada y eso todavía no se lo puedo garantizar al 100%.



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD: moña es la hermana del moño?  Intentá traducir esa expresión al argentinish


Ja, ja, ja. una moña aquí en la región donde vivo es una muñeca. Mi abuela solía decir cuando alguna labor había quedado muy bien (una chaqueta de punto, un encaje de bolillo...) que había quedado como una moña porque  las moñas (osea las muñecas) suelen ser lindas, bonitas, preciosas, perfectas... jajaja... de ahí la expresión.

Subo el esquema de conexión del jack con los condensadores dibujado. Si no te importa confirmame que está bien, o si está mal me lo haces saber también. Sólo por seguridad.


Por cierto, los jack de los mp4 son stereo; yo junté los dos vivos puesto que la radio valvular es mono. ¿no pasa nada verdad? quiero decir que aunque se superpongan las dos señales de audio izq. y dcha el sistema no sufre ¿no?


----------



## merchechild (Ene 30, 2011)

Bueno, subo una foto de la vista general del chasis para que observéis cómo ha quedado después de cambiar todos los condensadores y resistencias de carbón.


Y ahora pongo otra foto donde muestro los condensadores de 47 nf que me ha mandado poner *Black Tiger1954 *(son diferentes pero los dos mayores de 300V).


¿Está bien así Black Tiger1954? El sonido no ha sufrido deméritos... Se trata de que mi amigo o cualquiera que agarre el jack no se quede en el sitio de un calambrazo ¿verdad? 

Estoy preparando los archivos de audio para ver la diferencia de como se cogen las emisoras con las dos válvulas uf41 que tengo. Cuando los tenga los subo.

Gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Totalmente correcto el trabajo y la deducción @merchechild. La aislación es fundamental 
También sería bueno hacerle una alineación completa, pero para eso, se necesita un poco más de instrumental 
Sea como sea, está visto que como médico, sos un buen electrónico 
Ha quedado hecho una *moña*


----------



## merchechild (Ene 30, 2011)

Bueno *Black Tiger1954 *, al final todo vas a acabar hablando Castellano puro y duro jajaja. Ah! gracias por el cumplido, me vas a hacer sentir arrogante jajaja! 

Bueno pues he estado haciendo las grabaciones de sonido con las dos válvulas UF41 que tengo. He probado varias combinaciones con los dos juegos o sets de válvulas de los que dispongo y donde más he notado la diferencia ha sido cambiando la UF41 por eso me centro en ella ahora. Las demás combinaciones no me han aportado diferencias significativas.

Partiendo de que en mi ciudad con una radio de AM sin averías sintonizo 3 emisoras bien y una repetida con interferencias de ruidos en distinta frecuencia tenemos que:

-Según el dial de esta radio en AM *la primera emisora *la sintonizo aproximadamente a los 300 m. 
-*La segunda emisora *a los 325 m. (repetida con otra que sintonizo a los 400 m).
-*La tercera emisora* la sintonizo a los 350 m. (es la más potente).
-*La cuarta emisora *la sintonizo a los 400 m. (a penas se oye).
Entonces aquí pongo el primer archivo de sonido captado con la válvula UF41 original del aparato:
Ver el archivo adjunto Sonido UF41 original.rar
El recorrido de sintonización que se oye empieza desde los 300m y termina en los 400m

Idem con pero ahora con la válvula de repuesto que tengo de la otra radio (usada):
Ver el archivo adjunto Sonido con UF41 repuesto usada.rar

*Y ahora una sorpresa. *"He sintonizado un par de emisoras *en O.C.* en un determinado momento en el que hacia pruebas". Una de ellas entraba perfectamente, la otra a penas se oía pero era una emisora distinta. Aproveché el momento y cambié las UF41 para ver si se cogían con las dos válvulas y efectivamente así fue, pero con la diferencia que se puede percibir en los archivos de sonido que pongo a continuación:

Emisoras de O.C. sintonizadas con válvula UF41 de repuesto (usada):
Ver el archivo adjunto Emisoras O.C con UF41 repuesto usada.rar

Emisoras de O.C. sintonizadas con la válvula UF41 original:
Ver el archivo adjunto Emisora O.C con UF41 original.rar

No se lo que hablan pero parecen alemanes. Lo que si que sé es que después de comer volví a encender el aparato y no las he vuelto a pillar. Y también sé que la diferencia de sintonización cambiando las UF41 es muy notable también en O.C.

Entonces aquí es donde vuelvo a solicitar la opinión de *elbrujo* que es el experto en diagnosticar por ruidos de funcionamiento ¿qué te parece? Tampoco desestimo la opinión del maestro *Black Tiger1954* ni por supuesto de cualquier otra persona que quiera dar opinión.

Espero repuestas para continuar avanzando. En estos momentos ya tengo agotadas todas las acciones pendientes que tenía que realizar. El avance es muy importante pero me gustaría seguir. Lo de alinear la radio que comenta el venerable *Black Tiger1954* de momento no lo veo viable porque no tengo la instrumentación ni los conocimientos necesarios como muy bien indica. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Las bobinas de FI (frecuencia intermedia) deben tener unos regules. Están accesibles.
Luego de decir lo que dije antes, recordé que aún con un tester analógico se podían ajustar.
Estás dispuesto?

PD: qué raro oír a un español hablar de castellano


----------



## merchechild (Ene 30, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD: qué raro oír a un español hablar de castellano



Lo llevo en la sangre querido amigo *Black Tiger1954*, soy nacido y residente en la que en estos momentos es la Capital de facto en términos ejecutivos y legislativos Castellano-Leonesa. Castellano de pura cepa, denominación de origen ja, ja, ja.



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Luego de decir lo que dije antes, recordé que aún con un tester analógico se podían ajustar.
> Estás dispuesto?



*¿Un tester analógico?* Ufff!!! Fue mi primer polímetro; el que me compraron mis padres en el instituto ( de uso obligatorio). Creo que todavía lo tengo, pero tengo que ir al pueblo a buscarlo. La última vez que lo ví estaba lleno de polvo y tierra y no tenía los pinzas o bornas de prueba. Se lo dí a mi hermano para que hiciera chapuzas en los coches que repara. No sé como estará. Si soy capaz de recuperarlo, probablemente ni funcione. Lo intentaré a ver que puedo hacer. Me llevará unos días hasta que lo localice, si es que todavía existe.



elbrujo dijo:


> Oye compis! supongo que estaras en este foro tambien!.. http://www.mbfaq.com/
> 
> buscame..



Pues no estoy en ese foro *elbrujo*, pero lo eché un vistazo y me parece interesante.
Tengo un *Clase C 220 Cdi del 2003*. Me lo compré nuevo a estrenar y me gusta chapucear con él. Desde el término de la garantía (2 años en mi país) le he hecho yo todos los mantenimientos (A y B), no tengo ningún problema con eso. Le cambio el aceite, los filtros de aire, polen, gasoil... Me sale por lo menos 5 veces más barato que si lo mando hacer al concesionario. También le cambio las pastillas de los frenos (compré unas americanas para las ruedas delanteras pero recomiendo las originales porque las americanas chillan al frenar como un marrano de matanza). También he cambiado el caudalímetro, previo diagnóstico de avería hecho por mi mismo. Ahora va como una moña. Cambié yo mismo todas las molduras interiores de habitáculo, ya que eran de aluminio (acabado avantgarde) y para mí un mercedes sin madera no es un mercedes. Puse el acabado elegance (lo desmonté y monté yo todo) Metí un equipo Alpine con DVD, Televisión, GPS y cámara de visión trasera. La última fué un pre-calentador agotado el cual me costó mucho localizar porque no tenía todavía conocimiento de como se reparaba pero lo consenguí. Me toco desmontar los colectores de common-rail para locacizarlo y cambiarlo. Sólo cambié el averiado. Si lo llevo al concesionario me habían hecho cambiar todos y con la pasta que eso supone, (Ni hablar!!!). La única avería que les dejé tocar en el taller del concesionario fue que me expulsaba la primera velocidad al salir de los semáforos, es decir, en parado. Me hicieron una limpieza considerable al bolsillo por la avería a pesar de reconocer que era un defecto de fábrica. Así que no vuelven a ver el pelo al coche nada más que cuando sea totalmente imprescindible o cuando tenga que hacer reparaciones de chapa pagadas por el seguro de otros. (ya he tenido alguna).

Bueno pues es probable que me haga falta ayuda alguna vez, así que probablemente me registre el foro y por supuesto que te buscaré. Ya me contarás que clase de joya posees.*Un saludo compa de andanzas!!!*


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 30, 2011)

Cuantas mejoras hee merchechild. Es notable la diferencia entre las dos valvulas sobre todo en la OC. Me cabe preguntar en esas pruebas que antena tenias la interna o la externa? La recepcion pude variar con el tiempo dado que la propagacion de esas ondas tienen que ver con las condiciones climaticas. Lo que se oye parece un partido de football. El dial corresponde a Kilociclos 530 Kc? la m debe ser metros como longitud de onda.

MB tengo un A190 Elegance 2002 (w168) y tambien le meto mano en lo que puedo por mis conocimientos y herramientas. ME compre un scanner clon chino  carsoft que me sirvio inicialmente para quitarle una falla que lo hacia entrar en emergencia. GPS le iba a poner uno 2 din pero por ahora sigo usando el que me vino en el celular que anda bien. Mi equipo de audio es el original un modesto Audio 5 con 6 cd's. De motores cdi no entiendo nada, lo mio es la gasolina.. Tengo en aluminio las molduras que comentas. Lo seguimos en MP por el OT


----------



## merchechild (Ene 30, 2011)

elbrujo dijo:


> Me cabe preguntar en esas pruebas que antena tenias la interna o la externa?



Pues sí que es notable la diferencia entre válvulas. También se nota mucho en AM aunque en las grabaciones que he hecho no se nota tanto como en la realidad. En las pruebas tenía sólo la antena interna ya que la externa la quité porque tenía desmontada la tapa y además no me ofrecía resultados significativos. Es más creo que se oye peor con antena externa porque aumenta también el nivel de ruido.



elbrujo dijo:


> La recepcion pude variar con el tiempo dado que la propagacion de esas ondas tienen que ver con las condiciones climaticas. Lo que se oye parece un partido de football. El dial corresponde a Kilociclos 530 Kc? la m debe ser metros como longitud de onda.



Pues comentarte que hoy en mi ciudad ha estado nevando un poco por la mañana y el cielo estaba bastante cubierto, es decir, condiciones climatológicas adversas. Quizá sea bueno para la O.C.

No sé a cuantos Kc corresponde lo que me marca el dial. Te pongo una fotografía con el detalle del mismo para que veas como lo representa. El dial se encuentra en la posición donde cogí la emisora en O.C. y donde más o menos se coge la emisora de AM más potente.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Las bobinas de FI (frecuencia intermedia) deben tener unos regules. Están accesibles.
> Luego de decir lo que dije antes, recordé que aún con un tester analógico se podían ajustar.
> Estás dispuesto?
> 
> PD: qué raro oír a un español hablar de castellano


Me autocito  Remarqué el detalle. Se puede realizar con cualquier tester, con el analógico es más fácil la lectura aunque con el digital, no hay problema.
Yo primero intentaría verificar si las bobinas de FI están alineadas.
Careciendo, estimado amigo de pura cepa castellana, de un generador de RF que sería lo más adecuado, el procedimiento es el siguiente:
Teniendo en cuenta que las bobinas de FI son 2, y los ajustes 4, supondremos que al menos 1 de los ajustes está bien, y aunque no lo esté, tampoco va a variar mucho la cosa (aunque no es lo ideal, es efectivo).
Supongamos que uno de los ajustes de la 1ra FI está bien (elegimos cualquiera para el procedimiento) el cual dejaremos FIJO y marcado a tal fin. Conectamos el tester en la línea del AGC (control automático de ganancia o Automatic Gain Control -adjunto el punto en cuestión-).
1) Sintonizar la emisora más potente que podamos.
2) La idea, es mover los otros 3 controles, empezando por el mismo "no prefijado" de la bobina hasta obtener la mayor tensión NEGATIVA posible en el punto de testeo.
3) Disfrutar y descorchar una botella de Champan de buena marca y bien frappé para disfrutar del logro obtenido.

Si con eso mejora, luego vemos como ajustar las etapas previas.


----------



## merchechild (Ene 30, 2011)

Ok *Black Tiger1954:* *¡Vamos allá!* *Al toro!!!*

Pero recuerda que yo no soy especialista en radio y todavía ignoro muchas de sus partes, como por ejemplo las bobinas ajustables de F.I.

Así que vamos despacio y por partes. En primer lugar subo la fotografía donde marco las, para mí, supuestas bobinas de F.I. ¿son estas?


La medida a testear es entre el punto que me marcas y el chasis y además el polímetro en modo corriete continua ¿cierto?
¿qué tornillo de los 4 que hay encima de estos cuadrados metálicos quieres que deje fijo? Márcamelo en la foto. y después ¿qué tornillo muevo en primer lugar? márcamelo también.

Hoy ya no puedo hacer nada porque mañana laboro y encima tengo que ir un hora antes (5:45 A.M) al trabajo porque soy responsable de un ensayo que vamos a hacer para localizar un problema en la empresa donde trabajo, así que mañana *si puedo*, comienzo a trabajar bajo las órdenes que me des, estimado amigo *Black Tiger1954*. Tómate tu tiempo para contestarme tranquilamente. Un saludo y hasta la próxima amigos.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 30, 2011)

Que raro ese dial, es cierto son metros.. nunca visto por mi anteriormente. Quizas en tu pais las estaciones se identifican por los metros y no por la frecuencia de sintonia.. lo de la antena aunque te de mas ruido en OC necesita mas antena por estar mas lejanas y ademas por estar en otra banda.. si te interesa sintonizar en OC probalo a ver como se comporta. El clima es muy determinante y aunque sea nieve la onda rebota igual. En esas frecuencias la mayor distancia se consigue no por ir la onda sobre la superficie de la tierra a fuerza de potencia bruta, sino que se eleva rebotando en las capas. Depende a que altura este la capa el angulo de salida resultante determinara la distancia sobre la tierra.

A la explicacion sobre las bobinas de FI como te indico Black Tiger, no esta demas que cuando giras cuentes las vueltas que le das para un lado u otro asi tenes una minima refrencia de como estaba antes de meter los dedos.. puede quedar peor de como esta ahora.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Vamos por partes, como dijo Jack 
1) Lo que te dice elbrujo es cierto, tener idea de como estaba originalmente para que al menos no esté peor.
2) Si bien soy un felino depredador, un enfrentamiento directo con un toro de "batalla" no es moco de pavo...... es seguro que gano, pero es probable que me deje marcas, y eso..... hace que las felinas no me vean tan lindo, por ende, yo superviso, y vos *a por el toro *(se dice así no ), eso sí, si estás en riesgo de muerte, prometo ayudar aunque me queden marcas.
3) La foto es muy chiquita, parece que efectivamente son las FI, perooooooo, la elección, ya que es totalmente al azar, te la dejo a vos (junto con el toro). Del lado que entra la antena, está la 1ra FI, al azar dejá un fijo, y luego el resto.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 30, 2011)

Es que aparte cuanto tiene que mover? yo creo que ni una vuelta para cada lado.. pobre curva.. venimos compartiendo el exito y que no se nos manque en la largada..


----------



## merchechild (Ene 31, 2011)

*mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......* Esto se pone interesante....

Voy a hacer lo que me indica *Black Tiger1954*, pero antes de lanzarme *a por el toro*, correcta la expresión, Black Tiger1954, aunque aquí, país de toros por excelencia, junto con otros, por supuesto (y con más razón en mi provincia) hay multitud de expresiones utilizando a tan, a veces (dependiendo de la selección), noble y bravo animal. Efectivamente *a por el toro* o *"al toro que es una mona"*, se utiliza para dar ánimos a alguien acobardado ante una situación que aparentemente le viene demasiado grande como para llevarla acabo con éxito.

Como decía, antes de lanzarme a por el toro, si no te importa Black Tiger1954 quiero informarme un poquito sobre el tema para tratar *de entender* y ser consciente de donde estoy metido.
En primer lugar he estado hociqueando en la red y en una de las páginas web he encontrado el siguiente texto, donde pongo en negrita lo que más me ha llamado la atención:

"_Aqui tendremos información de diversos tipos y marcas de bobinas y su conexionado, *el corazón de cualquier circuito de radio y del que depende su sensibilidad y su selectividad*. Es muy importante el saber descifrar cada tipo de bobina que se nos presente para poderla adaptar a cualquier circuito. *Uno de los puntos donde fallan la mayoría de los que se inícian en *el mundo del montaje y *reparación de radios*, es en el primer paso, en la etapa osciladora ya que si esta no funciona en condiciones normales, el receptor solo coje una o dos emisoras por simpatia y por ser las mas potentes. También es muy importante saber alinear o ajustar las bobinas tanto de antena y osciladora como las de F.I. para poder sacar el máximo rendimiento al circuito empleado.*Siempre que se cambia *algún elemento en un receptor, *se tendria que realinear *por norma_."


Teniendo en cuenta este texto se me hace imprescindible conocer primeramente el órgano en cuestión y la función del mismo en los diversos ámbitos en los que interviene así como familiarizarme con el vocabulario que entra en escena para este tipo de cachivaches y estar seguro comprender su interpretación correcta.

Un ejemplo de vocabulario para que veáis a donde quiero llegar:

*Alinear*

El concepto que tengo yo de la palabra *alinear* es coger mi colección de soldaditos de plomo y ponerles uno detrás de otro de tal manera que formen lo que aparentemente sería una linea recta. Entonces de esta manera sé que mis soldaditos están alineados. En cambio ahora viene el meollo de la cuestión. ¿Cómo narices pongo yo una bobina detrás de la otra en linea recta si no es quitándolas del chasis al que están sujetas? 

Parecen tonterías, sí, pero son cosas que tengo que tener claras antes de empezar a mover tornillos como un loco en busca de algo que no puedo ver aunque los tenga perfectamente marcados y pueda restablecerlos lo más aproximadamente a como los tenía antes de meter los dedos como muy bien indica *elbrujo*.

Cuando tenga un poquito más de información y vea que no me sirve para matar al toro, como siempre, me lanzaré a la estocada poniendo mucha fe en la buena suerte que pueda acompañarme en ese determinado momento y confiando en que pueda conseguir así los resultados deseados.

-Ya te contaré los avances *Black Tiger1954*.
-Gracias *elbrujo*por la información sobre las ondas y demás.

 Un saludo para todos.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 31, 2011)

Alinear se refiere a re-calibrar o calibrar. Con ese ajuste lo que se trata de lograr es la maxima sensibilidad y selectividad como bien posteas. Al no tener osciloscopio ni generador de RF con lo que se ajusta la curva el riesgo de calibrar o descalibrar es significativo. Mira como es la curva y te daras cuenta que es muy filosa y por ende muy finita la calibracion. http://www.qsl.net/lw1ecp/instrums/0-20dB.gif

Tenes que hacerte un calibrador como herramienta algo de plastico o madera dura ya que el metal altera la calibracion..


----------



## merchechild (Ene 31, 2011)

Encontré un Toro de lidia (Bravo), banderilleado con los colores de Argentina y España. Se me antojó ponerlo como avatar aprovechando la ocasión. Tiene casta, eh? jejeje  

Gracias, *elbrujo*, tienes razón lo primero será hacerme con un útil adecuado ya que pensaba hacerlo con los destornilladores de metal y parece que no es lo ideal.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 31, 2011)

Intentaré hacer una análisis más o menos simplificado para que entiendas en lo que te estás metiendo.
En el esquema que adjunto, indiqué las etapas más importantes.
Lo primero que tenés que saber es que es un receptor superheterodino.
En él, primero se amplifica la radiofrecuencia que recibe, luego se mezcla con la radio frecuencia producida por el "oscilador local", luego pasa por un filtro, luego se detecta (se extrae el audio) y finalmente se amplifica.
Ahora bien, cuando la señal es mezclada, se producen como resultante 4 frecuencias a saber, la que estamos sintonizando, la del oscilador local, la suma de ambas, y la resta de ambas.
Pongo un ejemplo: estamos sintonizando una emisora que transmite en 1000 kHz. El oscilador local genera una señal de 1455 kHz. entonces a la salida de la mezcla, vamos a tener una señal de 1000 kHz + una de 2455 kHz + una de 1455 kHz + una de 455 kHz.
En este punto, como ves, aparece una frecuencia bastante repetida en muchos receptores: 455 kHz. Y ésta, es justamente la que nos interesa, y la que debe ser filtrada del resto y amplificada. A esta frecuencia, se le llama frecuencia intermedia o FI.
Ahora para que nuestro receptor tenga la máxima sensibilidad posible, se tienen que dar las siguientes condiciones: 
Que la bobina de antena esté resonando a esa frecuencia (esto es el ajuste de la bobina de antena y/o del capacitor de ajuste que se encuentra asociado a ésta (si fuera de 1 sola banda, estaría en el mismo cuerpo del capacitor variable principal).
Que la frecuencia del oscilador local esté (en el ejemplo que puse anteriormente) en 1455 kHz (ese ajuste se hace de la misma manera que el de la antena).
Y por último, que las 4 bobinas que conforman los 2 transformadores de frecuencia intermedia resuenen a 455 kHz.
Eso en síntesis, es + o - la idea general (espero no haberme confundido mientras escribía ).
El ajuste/alineación/calibración es justamente hacer que se den las condiciones anteriores.
Como todo junto sin instrumental no se puede hacer, por eso es mi proposición de verificar primero el ajuste de la FI.
Cualquier duda o si algo no se entiende, avisame, intentaré confundirte un poco más


----------



## merchechild (Ene 31, 2011)

mmmm

Interesante *Black Tiger1954*, veo que conoces el terreno perfectamente. Me gusto la explicación. Has hecho una síntesis muy buena. Suficiente como para que me entre el gusanillo de seguir aprendiendo más.

La única manera que en estos momentos se me ocurre para conseguir el instrumental necesario para hacer la calibración fina y profesional a la que te refieres es matriculándome de nuevo en la universidad para el curso 2011-2012, en escuela técnica de ingenieros industriales que abandoné hace unos años muy apenado y atizado por las circustancias de la vida (aún puedo hacerlo). Allí tenemos osciloscopios y generadores de R.F. a disposición, previa solicitación al responsable del laboratorio. El problema sería que una vez que tuviera disponibles los instrumentos lo único que sé hacer con ellos es meter el enchufe en la toma de corriente y como mucho como mucho... apretar al interruptor de encendido de cada aparato de los citados anteriormente.

Gracias *Black Tiger1954*, continuaré empapándome de los máximos conocimientos posibles antes de actuar por primera vez.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 31, 2011)

Si me sobornás con una sardina, puedo contarte como hacerlo de manera más sencilla y con bastante grado de precisión


----------



## merchechild (Ene 31, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si me sobornás con una sardina, puedo contarte como hacerlo de manera más sencilla y con bastante grado de precisión



 Tuyas son!! *feliz banquete amigo*. Mañana leo tu respuesta que ahora tengo que dormir ( es tarde ya).


----------



## merchechild (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola *Black Tiger1954*; Hola *elbrujo*, estoy en conectado nuevamente un ratillo.

Un preguntilla ya que estamos. El generador de R.F. sirve para que el técnico pueda prescindir de las emisoras de radio en los ajustes que tenga que realizar. Todo eso lleva un proceso bastante manual y condicionado por la experiencia (vale!, ya leí cosas). Mi pregunta es, ¿para que quiero el osciloscopio? supongo que sirva para monitorear algo pero ¿qué? No sería un útil completamente prescindible para una calibración común para andar por casa?
¿Alguien tiene las notas de servicio del Philips BE-221-U para saber a que F.I. corresponden las bobinas de este aparatejo?. No me iba a servir de nada pero sería lo más saludable si hubiera tenido un generador de R.F. ji,ji, ji.

*Black Tiger1954*, estoy impaciente por que comiences con tu _"tutorial sencillo y de bastante grado de precisión"_, *por favor*. Aunque me conformaría si el grado de precisión fuera suficiente sólo como para recoger las emisoras de mi ciudad de una manera moderadamente eficaz. Gracias *Black Tiger1954*


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 1, 2011)

En vista y considerando (parezco un abogado..... puajjjjj), que me haz sobornado públicamente, no debería, pero....... como no aclaré las condiciones, es válido.
El primer paso es la recolección de los elementos del delito.
Hay receptores tipo kun-fu (chinos) que utilizan resonadores de 455 kHz. Ahí el primer paso, conseguir uno de esos, estás dispuesto a acechar a algún samurai y ejecutarlo para conseguirlo?
PD: también se pueden comprar por unos pocos centavos, pero perdería el encanto


----------



## merchechild (Feb 1, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> .
> Hay receptores tipo kun-fu (chinos) que utilizan resonadores de 455 kHz. Ahí el primer paso, conseguir uno de esos, estás dispuesto a acechar a algún samurai y ejecutarlo para conseguirlo?



Ok lo intentaré, en casa, hace unos años, tenia varios transistores que cogían la AM a pilas pero nos fuimos deshaciendo de ellos y creo que va a ser difícil hacerme con uno pero lo intentaré. Si lo consigo, por supuesto que estoy dispuesto a ejecutalo, . ¿como sigue?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 1, 2011)

Antes de seguir, y embarcarte en una expedición de alto riesgo, hiciste la prueba bruta de marcando previamente la posición de uno de los regules de la FI moverlo un poquitito para uno u otro lado?


----------



## merchechild (Feb 1, 2011)

No, no lo hice. ¿Es conveniente que pruebe antes con esta acción? Lo intentaré, pero todavía no me hice con el útil de plástico o madera para mover los tornillos. Espera que lo prepare y pruebe y después en función de los resultados decidimos si nos embarcamos o no en tan terrible cruzada. Ya te contaré. Puede que me lleve unos días por falta de tiempo más que de ganas. Ok?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, pero me gustaría que pongas una foto donde se vea en detalle como es el regule de esa FI, ya que hay de varios tipos. Obviamente es algo que se puede mover, uno en la parte superior del "tacho" y otro en la inferior.


----------



## merchechild (Feb 1, 2011)

Bien *Black Tiger1954*, ahí pongo la foto solicitada.



Como se puede observar (los regules, como tú les llamas) presentan un estado un tanto deplorable. Puede que las bobinas estén afectadas por la corrosión debido al paso del tiempo y posibles humedades además de existir la posibilidad de que hayan sido manipuladas por alguien indebidamente. Según miras la foto la de la izquierda es la del lado que entra la antena, es decir, la 1ª F.I a la te referías en anteriores post, la de la derecha sería a 2ª F.I. Corresponden así también en el esquema que me enviaste. ¿Cómo lo ves?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 1, 2011)

Espero que jamás nos enfrentemos toro de batalla  ya que veo que sos de plena cepa! 
El asunto es más fácil, ya que el regule se puede hacer con cualquier elemento, metálico o no, lo que regulan es la inductancia de la bobina, y el regule, está conectado a la masa.
Ese "tornillito" que sale, seguramente es solidario con un núcleo el cual al moverse cambia la sintonía.
Con "cariño" debés mover uno de ellos, a mi elección, del trafo de FI que está más cerca de la salida, el que está más lejos de ella. Todo esto, si sos meticuloso en marcar como estaba en origen, es reversible. A lo sumo, un par de vueltas para un lado y otro. Eso sí, verificando el AGC que marqué antes.
Vé y cuenta, que ya estoy haciendo pinos de la ansiedad


----------



## merchechild (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok *Black Tiger1954* siento tener que poner a prueba tu paciencia ya que te va ha hacer falta para combatir la ansidad que te entró.

Ahora mismo en mi pais son las 12:20 am y yo tengo que levantarme para trabajar a las 5:54 am. Así que como la faena requiere cierta meticulosidad, lo voy a dejar para mañana por la tarde y hacerlo lo más finamente posible. Me inspiraste confianza con la última explicación.

Por cierto, los toros desfortunadamente para ellos, tienen muy poco que hacer en un enfrentamiento con un depredador. Su potencial y bravura está destinada a la defensa propia. Un hervívoro nunca se suele enfrentar por iniativa propia; ataca sólo si se ve atemorizado y sus posibilidades se reducen a un pequeño porcentaje en comparación con las habilidades e instintos de los carnívoros, lo cual no quiere decir que estos no tuvieran posibilidad de salir mal parados en un posible enfrentamiento como bien razonaste hace unos cuántos posts


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 1, 2011)

Espero tus noticias 
Y es cierto lo que decís, pero como ya soy un gato viejo y lleno de cicatrices, ahora pretendo disimularlas y no aumentarlas


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 1, 2011)

Permiso, aca volviendo al ruedo.. 

Si se puede hacer a lo macho, de oido.. sin oscilador ni osciloscopio.. obviamente que no es lo mismo.. El ideal es con instrumentos.. creo que vale una prueba un poquito (media vuelta maximo 1) para un lado y para el otro. Segui las instrucciones de BT. Por cierto esas sardinas las he visto que las hacen sobre la playa en unos fogones..


----------



## merchechild (Feb 2, 2011)

Hola amigos, siento comunicar, especialmente a *Black Tiger1954*, que el resultado de la "prueba bruta con marcado previamente", no ha sido satisfactorio en cuanto a términos de eficacia se refiere.

Me primer lugar me costó mucho encontrar el punto de medida del AGC porque el esquema en esta zona no tiene la misma arquitectura que el del aparato real. Pero bueno, por deducción lo encontré. Puse el aparato de medida y efectivamente marcaba una tensión pequeña pero negativa. Moviendo los tornillos lo más exactamente a como me había explicado *Black Tiger1954* conseguí aumentar del orden de unos milivoltios la tensión del AGC pero enseguida bajaba. Moví los tornillos una vuelta entera (siempre quedando fijo el propuesto) y el resultado era la pérdida total de la sintonía de la emisora de mayor fuerza de entrada.

Como marqué los tornillos con rotulador permanente pues he podido restablecer las posiciones de origen. En este punto afiné lo más que pude la tensión negativa del AGC. Sí que es verdad que se notaba una pequeña mejoría en la fuerza con la que entra la emisora cuando la tensión de AGC es más negativa pero dista mucho esta mejora de los resultados de eficacia que se pretendían conseguir.

LLegados a este punto es hora de descansar un poco la mente y poner en el "*Area Mágica*", denominada por el Señor *elbrujo*...  "*de muertos*", el hasta ahora imbatible artefacto, (se superaron con creces las 4 horas de rigor encima de la mesa). Bueno..., lo mismo le conecto el mp4 y disfruto del cálido sonido que ofrecen las válvulas, reproduciendo unas relajantes baladas de Scorpions, pero del *Area Mágica *no le libra ni Cristo, de momento.

Gracias *Black Tiger1954* por los esfuerzos y la disposición que has demostrado. De momento antes de decidir embarcarme o no en la cruzada pendiente quiero despejar la mente e intentar recargar las energías perdidas ante la desoladora falta de éxito de esta batalla. 

*Un saludo para todos y gracias de nuevo.*


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 2, 2011)

No podes en dejar de probar con un par de valvulas nuevas ya que las pruebas que hiciste fueron con dos pares supuestos que otorgan solamente el 50% de probabilidad, ahora vamos por el otro 50%


----------



## merchechild (Feb 2, 2011)

Es verdad, *elbrujo*, casi había olvidado esa posibilidad. ¿qué valvulas crees que sería conveniente cambiar? ¿sólo las de el bloque de R.F.?, es decir, ¿ la uf41 y la uch41? ¿o convendría alguna más?

*Black Tiger1954* ¿qué me dices de tu stokaje? ¿Serían válvulas nuevas a estrenar? Si me animo quizá tengamos que concretar. Ve contándome y ya tomaré decisiones... aunque de momento no estoy muy animado.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 2, 2011)

Claro, esas dos porque la salida de audio esta bien.


----------

